# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  HS con so leux dise !

## jpjmarti

Ça y est, je l'ai acheté !

Petite intro intéressante sur les consoles qui se développe en point sur le hard.

90 % du mag ensuite sur la ludothèque idéale tant dans ce qui est déjà sorti que dans ce qui va sortir. Il me faudra du temps pour tout lire, mais cela semble riche et bien documenté.

Un regret : les articles ne sont pas signés.
Une réussite : Beaucoup de mauvais jeux de mots et plein de Couly partout.

Une promesse de rejouabilité : une énorme grille de mots croisés.

----------


## Guest

T'as oublié de parler des super montages, tu vas faire un malheureux...

----------


## Pelomar

"Beurre mou" est-il présent ? :mecquiatoujoursdel'espoir:

----------


## b0b0

Mouais on vient de me le montrer les montages de zoulou (je suppose), ils sont pas drôles  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Est-ce que tu as remarqué à quel point la rubrique accessoire 360 est mal écrite?

----------


## Pelomar

> Est-ce que tu as remarqué à quel point la rubrique accessoire 360 est mal écrite?


M'en parle pas  ::|:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> "Beurre mou" est-il présent ? :mecquiatoujoursdel'espoir:


C'est qui ?

----------


## jpjmarti

On y apprend au détour d'une remarque que le lectorat CPC aurait 35 ans d'âge moyen. Du coup, je me sens tout ragaillardi. Je vais peut-être en profiter pour aller aux putes (comme c'est vivement conseillé dans le HS).

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Il est sortiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rah je dois l'acheter maintenant mais je vais devoir attendre demain j'en ai bien peur...
Quelle idée, un dimanche aussi ! Vous êtes des misérables.

----------


## Velgos

> Un regret : les articles ne sont pas signés.


Des fois on a honte de ses pigistes. Ca peut être moche, un pigiste aussi, ça peut avoir un lourd passé colonialiste ou aimer l'humour de Dieudonnée un pigiste.

Je suis sûr que même les fameux montages "pas drôles"  ne sont pas assumés.

Bref, j'ai hâte de le lire.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Trouvable à Orsay. Vous m'avez donné envie, je suis allé l'acheter. 12 exemplaires qu'il y avait. Mon noich' préféré est vachement bien achalandé je trouve, comme d'hab.

----------


## Pelomar

Alors, alors ? Y a t-il "Beurre mou" ?  ::cry::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Mais je ne sais pas de qui tu parles _foutredieu_. Sinon, rien n'est signé, y a juste l'ours.

----------


## b0b0

Pas de beurre mou.

----------


## Pelomar

> Pas de beurre mou.


Je te hais  ::cry:: 
T'avais donné ta parole, tu m'a trahis  ::(:

----------


## Guest

> Je te hais 
> T'avais donné ta parole, tu m'a trahis


Pigeon.

----------


## Tromzy

Je vais essayer de le trouver mais ça risque de pas être simple.

----------


## kilfou

Trouvé au Relay de la gare d'Epinal.
Ben déjà j'aime pas la couverture.

----------


## Shapa

Tiens une question bête on va dire: je vis pas en France et je veux donner 5 euros voir plus pour un HS console. Or il n'est pas dispo en ligne, comment puis-je faire ma B.A du jour? Ne me parlait pas de point de presse, j'ai déjà du mal a trouver Edge alors CanardPc, voir Canard Console... Il faut attendre pour qu'il soit dispo dans les anciens numéros?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hérésie!!!!!!!

----------


## noobyone

MDR.
Quand j'ai vu la couv- dans les news j'ai lu

Tous les jeux et consoles pour noel 96.....je croyais que c'était une blague !

----------


## kilfou

Y a une erreur dans l'article sur Fallout 3.
Le héros ne va pas chercher sa mère, mais son père.
Et j'accroche moyen à la maquette, pas très lisible à mon goût.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Trouvé. J'ai pu constater que l'hypermarché juste à côté du taffe possédait une bonne collection de Cpc dans les étagères. je saurais où chercher la prochaine fois  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

AHAHAHAHAH!

BérAnger!

Heureusement qu'il a précisé qu'il détestait qu'on l'écrive avec un a.

----------


## Graine

J'allais faire mon loto histoire de payer mon impot sur le reve.
Et que vois je.Canard pc HS.Bon j'ai pas trop voulu le feuilleter.Y a t'il des tests de jeux sur console ancienne génération.(genre ps2 par exemple  ::P: )

----------


## Acteon

Ah putain zebda :^_^:  y'as moyen d'avoir un plus grand format?

----------


## Guest

> J'allais faire mon loto histoire de payer mon impot sur le reve.
> Et que vois je.Canard pc HS.Bon j'ai pas trop voulu le feuilleter.Y a t'il des tests de jeux sur console ancienne génération.(genre ps2 par exemple )


Y a pas de test.

----------


## Ouaflechien

A ben zut alors, j'ai aujourd'hui acheté un cpc n°180 et j'ai pas vu de numéro HS! Vivement bientôt que je l'achète.

----------


## Graine

> Y a pas de test.


Oui enfin pas de test pas de probleme mais c'est uniquement next gen?
Par ce que je n'ai que la Ps2 chez moi.

----------


## Guest

> Oui enfin pas de test pas de probleme mais c'est uniquement next gen?
> Par ce que je n'ai que la Ps2 chez moi.


Le HS porte sur les consoles next gen et les portables, oui. C'est axé guide d'achat.

----------


## clinty

Pas encore trouvé aujourd'hui sur Lyon.

----------


## LePok

Dispo et acheté aujourd'hui, dans le 94 !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Pas encore trouvé aujourd'hui sur Lyon.


Si t'es abonné, c'est normal, c'est une sorte de malédiction  ::o: .

----------


## clinty

Ahaha c'est bon trouvé ce matin !

----------


## Skouatteur

Dispo (et acheté) à Strasbourg.

----------


## Scorbut

Bon, j'ai commencé à le lire et il y a un truc qui m'empêche de continuer : les jeux de mots foireux toutes les 2 lignes  ::(:  C'est d'un chiant à lire, je comprend même pas comment vous ayez oublié de recadrer ce pigiste pas drôle.

----------


## Guest

Sur quelle section ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Sur quelle section ?


Accessoires xbox 306, c'est d'un lourd  ::|:

----------


## Reguen

> Accessoires *xbox 306*, c'est d'un lourd


Et c'est vous qui parlez de jeux de mots foireux.  ::huh:: 

Par contre ans la grande lignée des derniers numéros, il y a quelques erreurs de typo/formatage. Ca fait sérieux.  :<_<:

----------


## Pelomar

> Et c'est vous qui parlez de jeux de mots foireux.


J'ai pas fait expres, et je vois pas ou est le jeu de mot en fait  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Merde je pensais avoir le privilège d'être le premier -voir le seul- à venir chouiner à ce sujet.
Mais effectivement, la section "Ludothèque indispensable" est un calvaire à lire. J'avoue que j'ai dû me forcer pour finir. Après ça s'améliore, même si ça fuse encore de trop niveau vannes. C'est lourd.
J'ai plus l'impression de lire une sorte de blog ou de fanzine qu'un Canard professionnel pour le coup...
Et par pitié, "obédiance" est certes un joli terme, mais pas besoin de le ressortir toutes les pages.
Je suis globalement déçu par la forme rédactionnelle, désolé pour ceux qui ont participés et travaillés dessus, mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas accroché.

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Idem, j'ai pas trop accroché a cet HS, un peu trop de jeux de mots foireux à mon gout qui a rendu le tout plutôt bof...  ::|: 

Si il devait exister un "Canard Console" régulier dans le ton de ce HS, je pense que j'achèterais pas...

----------


## Dona

Moi j'ai bien aimé. Tant pis pour vous.

Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé ce HS très clair. Par rapport au précédent en tout cas. C'est pas forcément super simple de trouver une information précise. Genre pour trouver un jeu en particulier dans la ludothèque idéale, faut se taper tout l'article.

----------


## Reguen

> J'ai pas fait expres, et je vois pas ou est le jeu de mot en fait


Je pensais à une Peugeot en fait. Je suis bête.

Sinon en commentaire dépréciatif - encore -, le guide d'achat est imbuvabe : on voit peu le nom des jeux, c'est très condensé... et le texte ne se suffit pas à lui-même. J'ai l'impression que le but est de devoir chercher des infos soi-même après pour avoir une vraie idée du jeu.
Par exemple Bully ou GTA4 qui ont été testés dans CPC auraient pu avoir leur note indiquée. Mouenfin bon, chipotage toujours.

----------


## b0b0

> Ah putain zebda y'as moyen d'avoir un plus grand format?


Y'a moyen.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Sur quelle section ?



Haha, il flippe.

----------


## Guest

> Haha, il flippe.


Non ça va, je suis plutôt sûr de moi.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est pas ce qu'on m'a dit.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bon, acheté cette après midi à Tours. Je l'ai que feuilleté pour le moment, mais de ce que j'en ai vu, y'a du bon et du mauvais.
Y'a clairement (ou c'est moi peut être ?) une volonté de se démarquer de CPC, et ça, c'est bien. Sauf que parfois la maquette rend la lecture pas très agréable.

De même, il est effectivement vrai que le texte de la ludothèque idéale est un peu indigeste à lire. Mais pour moi et pour ce que j'en ai lu pour le moment, ça vient surtout de la forme, et pas du fond.
J'aime bien les jeux de mots qui s'enchaînent sans s'arrêter, par contre, c'est vrai que les titres ne ressortent pas du texte, ce qui rend la lecture un peu difficile, et que le manque d'aération rend la chose un peu lourde. Mais l'écrit en lui-même, ça m'dérange absolument pas.

Maintenant, faut bien voir que c'est un premier tir. Faut que l'mag' (HS je sais) trouve ses marques, que les pigistes/rédacteurs trouvent un juste milieu qui contente tout le monde, et que la maquette se perfectionne, mais globalement, j'suis pas déçu.
Ca f'sait un moment que j'attendais un Canard Console, même si ça n'en n'est pas un. Un vrai canard qui testerait des jeux console régulièrement, pour donner un vrai avis et soulever de vraies questions ça ne serait pas du luxe, parce que ça manque le journalisme pro efficace dans ce domaine (et ouais, on peut jouer sur PC depuis 20 ans et prendre son pied sur une console, ne vous en déplaise vous autres intégristes à œillères).

Moi j'l'aime bien ce HS pour le moment, mais j'suis loin d'avoir fini de le lire.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Moi j'l'aime bien ce HS pour le moment, mais j'suis loin d'avoir fini de le lire.


T'es pas encore tombé sur le matos signé Oni², ça se voit.

----------


## Guest

Hahaha j'adore Rabot qui se venge  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon en commentaire dépréciatif - encore -, le guide d'achat est imbuvabe : on voit peu le nom des jeux, c'est très condensé... et le texte ne se suffit pas à lui-même. J'ai l'impression que le but est de devoir chercher des infos soi-même après pour avoir une vraie idée du jeu.
> Par exemple Bully ou GTA4 qui ont été testés dans CPC auraient pu avoir leur note indiquée. Mouenfin bon, chipotage toujours.


 
Ouais c'est ce qui me gêne le plus: les blagues prennent trop le pas sur l'information.
Voilà ce que c'est de nommer Oni rédac en chef adjoint.

----------


## Guest

> Ouais c'est ce qui me gêne le plus: les blagues prennent trop le pas sur l'information.
> Voilà ce que c'est de nommer Oni rédac en chef adjoint.


On peut même pas dire que je sois pigiste, alors bon...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui t'as le profil approprié pour diriger des pigistes, donc.
Sinon par curiosité, quel est la part de rédaction des pigistes habituelles, et celle des rapportés; En pourcentage, pas plus de 2 chiffres après la virgule, merci.

----------


## Ash

Est-ce qu'on a une réponse claire du genre "achetez une PS3 plutôt qu'une X360" ou un comparatif des deux qui se termine par "A vous de choisir" ?

----------


## Guest

Achète une 360, c'est vaaaaachement moins cher.

----------


## Ash

Je pensais à aucune des deux, dois-je acheter le magazine ?

----------


## Guest

Achète un pc, les consoles ça pue de toute façon.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Oni et moi on a fait 4 piges. Maintenant, vous pouvez gueuler contre Boulon, Casque, Thre et Gringo vu qu'ils ont fait l'essentiel du mag. Mais dans CPC, ca gueule rarement. Faites comme d'hab.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

4 piges ???
4 pages ?
4 dossiers ?
4 jeux ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

4 piges c'est 4 articles j'imagine.

J'ai dû en faire autant.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

4 piges. Donc 4 000 signes. Sur 96 pages...

----------


## Guest

Je sais pas écrire.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ca se voit.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> J'ai dû en faire autant.


Te prostituer ? Il abuse Casque quand même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

1 pige = 1000 signes donc.
Cool j'aurais appris quelque chose.

Mais je ne visais pas spécialement les "nouveaux" avec mon message initial: c'est l'ensemble du HS que je trouve moyennement accrocheur dans l'écriture. Donc ça vaut aussi pour les "anciens".
Mais peut être que mon jugement est biaisé par le fait que les consoles et jeux présentés ne m'attirent pas particulièrement, et que je n'ai pris le HS que pour le plaisir d'avoir un CPC de plus à me mettre sous la dent.
Et arrêtez de fantasmer sur Valérie Damidot boudiou!!!

----------


## Guest

Non mais c'est une valeur propre à JB, faut pas prendre ça pour acquis.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah 1 pige = 1000 signes, non ? On s'est foutus de ma gueule ou quoi ?

----------


## Guest

Je sais pas j'ai jamais cherché en fait.

----------


## Reguen

> Bah 1 pige = 1000 signes, non ? On s'est foutus de ma gueule ou quoi ?


Oui !  :^_^: 

Sinon je rejoins Raphi : c'est bien plus un problème de forme que de fond pour le guide d'achat, l'humour est très bien passé. La seule partie que j'ai vraiment lu en fait, dans le reste peu de choses m'ont choqué (de ce que j'en ai lu). A trop vouloir en faire graphiquement, à trop bien vouloir monter les images les unes par rapport aux autres, le texte a été assez négligé, c'est dommage.

Le papier sur Little Big Planet est assez confus par contre : le concept reste toujorus aussi flou après lecture, alors que c'était ça que j'attendais.

Mais trève de méchancetés : je le garderai précieusement pour ma petite DS, pour les dessins et détournements (quand je pense que j'ai ri devant des montages de... Brrr!) et il y a un bon moment que ce canard ne m'a pas fait réellement rire (et là ça n'a pas manqué,plusieurs fois, owi). En tant que fanboy non-assumé, c'est salvateur.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais tiens, tu croyais qu'on aurais pas remarqué le copier/coller de l'article de Little Big Planet, Boulon ?

Tout ça pour gagner 20mn à jouer sur L4D.

----------


## b0b0

Moi je l'ai toujours pas mais j'aime bien les montages.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouaip.
Là pour le coup je n'ai pas cherché longtemps d'où ils sortaient les montages.

"Herpès 2009"  ::lol::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai pas vu de montagnes dans le mag. Mais j'zi 7*10  à un oeil.

----------


## b0b0

> Ouaip.
> Là pour le coup je n'ai pas cherché longtemps d'où ils sortaient les montages.
> 
> "Herpès 2009"


 :B): .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bien joué les montages! J'ai tout de suite pensé à notre ami b0b0  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vu que j'aime bien tout ce que Cacao n'aime pas (par principe) je devrais apprécier ce HS  ::): .
Et quand j'imagine ce que serait ce HS si c'était moi qui l'écrivait (horreur) je pense que je serai de suite moins sévère dans mes critiques.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui je savais que tu aimerais ce HS, vu ton sous-titre.
Pour ça que je me suis de suite posé en opposant râleur.

 ::lol::

----------


## Arseur

> Ouaip.
> Là pour le coup je n'ai pas cherché longtemps d'où ils sortaient les montages.
> 
> "Herpès 2009"


Avec le petit RPSP en haut de la jaquette. Génial.

----------


## Pelomar

J'attend le PDF, Oni.

----------


## Guest

> J'attend le PDF, Oni.


J'attends mon virement de 15 000 euros, Pelomar.

----------


## Septa

Je ne l'ai pas encore finit mais dans l'immédiat, je reste moyennement convaincu par ce HS...
Il y a des articles intéressants, j'aime bien ce que j'ai vu de la maquette pour l'instant, mais sans que je puisse vraiment dire pour quoi il me semble plus confus et moins "cohérent" que les numéros classiques... 

Puis c'est déprimant, je me rend compte que je suis bien trop l'actualité vidéoludique vu que je n'apprend pas grand chose de nouveau a part dans les parties sur le hardware.

----------


## Goji

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé, je me suis retrouvé ce matin sur le quai du RER avec un magazine causant consoles entre les mains. Je devrais surveiller mes crises de somnambulisme, ou du moins adopter les pyjama sans poche.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Dans mon pyjama lapin, il n'y a pas de poches si je peux t'aider pour t'orienter vers la deuxième solution.

----------


## clinty

Moi j'aime bien. Ok y'a pleins de jeux de mots (super) relous, mais c'est complet, et y'a pas mal de lectures. Bref, je regrette pas, et ça m'a aidé sur pas mal de points (j'ai que la Wii en consoles 'next-gen')

----------


## Therapy2crew

> .


Fort ... très très fort, Herpès 2009.



> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé, je me suis retrouvé ce matin sur le quai du RER avec un magazine causant consoles entre les mains. Je devrais surveiller mes crises de somnambulisme, ou du moins adopter les pyjama sans poche.


C'est un peu pareil, je l'ai vu ce matin en achetant des clopes, je l'ai pris, je me suis dirigé vers la vendeuse, elle m'a dit " C'est 5 € silvouplé", je lui ai tendu, complétement hagard et une fois dehors, je me suis demandé mais bordel de merde mais pourquoi j'ai acheté ça !!
A cause de vous, je crois que je suis devenu un consommateur écervelé, la mention canard m'a zombifié. Sinon c'est pas inutile, j'ai une xbox 360 mais je l'ai plus acheté pour les blagues, du coup j'en ai pour mon argent. Je vais plussoyer l'impression de "déjà au courant" que Septa disait, l'impression de pas apprendre grand chose de nouveau. Sinon je l'ai pas assez lu pour critiquer les textes mais c'est vrai que ça pique un peu les yeux au niveau de la mise en forme.

----------


## Theor

J'ai pleuré 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand j'ai vu Drogba avec des vieux boutons sur la ganache, Herpes2008 putain !

 Ca m'a éclairé ma journée !  ::wub::

----------


## Velgos

Perso je préfère Mess Effect que j'ai pas vu venir.

----------


## Theor

> Perso je préfère Mess Effect que j'ai pas vu venir.


Je l'avais zappée celle-la  ::o:  ! J'avais rarement ri comme ça devant un meugueuzine !

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Merci je viens de voir mes montages, dommages ils sont en petit, si vous voulez je peux tous les poster au format original, ou pas.

----------


## Velgos

> Merci je viens de voir mes montages, dommages ils sont en petit, si vous voulez je peux tous les poster au format original, ou pas.



Bon les gars, laissez-le bosser, il va peut-être nous filer des bonus.

----------


## b0b0

Très drôle monsieur.

Sinon j'attends toujours mon HS.

----------


## Velgos

Je suis un incompris. C'est de l'amour ce quart d'heure que j'ai passé à monter cette image. Tu comprends? De l'amour !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, je n'ai qu'un seul mot : indigeste !
Franchement, il y a abus de jeux de mots foireux, de parenthèse et de redondance. 
Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois qu'obédienne a été utilisé. Enfin ce n'est qu'une courte tête devant Valérie Damidot.
Première fois que je regrette l'achat d'un CPC, hors série, hebdo et bimensuel inclus.

----------


## b0b0

Oui mais les montages sont bien.

----------


## Guest

Et y a quelques previews qui tabassent grave.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Obédienne ?

Qui a osé ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les montages sont franchement mer... veilleux.  :B): 
Là, je n'en suis qu'à la fin de la ludothèque idéale. Je l'ai lue d'une traite dans les transports en rentrant du boulot. J'ai eu du mal à lire tellement l'arrivée d'une parenthèse me faisait chier...
D'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas retenu un seul jeu conseillé tellement c'était difficile à lire.

----------


## b0b0

> Avec le petit RPSP en haut de la jaquette. Génial.


 :B): Rajouté à la fin. Monsieur à le sens de l'observation.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Prince: c'est mieux par la suite.


En fait les montages sont à chier  (pas de raison que b0b0 n'en prenne pas pour son grade aussi).

----------


## b0b0

> @Prince: c'est mieux par la suite.
> 
> 
> En fait les montages sont à chier  (pas de raison que b0b0 n'en prenne pas pour son grade aussi).



 :B):  Merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je l'ai reçu ce matin.

J'ai bien aimé. Bon, il y a un peu trop d'enthousiasme dans l'écriture, mais il faut se rappeler que beaucoup du contenu est écrit par des gens comme vous et moi, surtout comme vous en fait. Pas par des journalistes (qui, je le rappelle, sont par définition masochistes puisqu'ils ont choisi ce boulot... contrairement aux pigistes de ce HS, qui ne sont pas masos mais emballés, et ont dû avoir des envies de suicide en voyant vos critiques super-sévères, fin de la parenthèse).

Je me suis même surpris à me marrer comme un con. Si ces temps-ci nous avons une série de CPC d'une excellente facture, je pourrais vous ressortir deux-trois numéros qui ne m'ont pas, dans le passé, décroché un sourire, donc je dirais que le pari est réussi.

En tout cas au final ça m'a bien donné envie d'acheter une XBox et une dizaine de jeux, sauf qu'à ce point me voilà rappelé à la dure réalité du monde : 10 jeux de XBoîte ça fait 700 euros  ::(: .

Par contre, je suis sandalisé par l'emploi du terme "pleureuse" utilisé dans un article sur Fallout 3  ::ninja:: . Non, je n'ai pas participé à l'élaboration de ce HS !

----------


## Guest

Non moi ça va, on a rien dit sur ce que j'ai fait (on aurait dû d'ailleurs, parce que c'est fantastique).

----------


## orime

En fait je débarque, c'est des mecs du forum qui ont fait le HS ?

----------


## Guest

Nan nan, on a juste participé dans des proportions raisonnables (parce qu'en fait c'est des gros intégristes PC au Canard, une fois j'ai apporté mon tamagotchi et ils se sont foutus de ma gueule, par exemple. Donc sans nous ils auraient passé leur temps à se moquer méchamment, les vilains).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Certains ont participé. Je suppose même qu'ils ont fait une bonne partie du boulot, les membres de la rédac étant déjà aux quatre cent coups avec l'acualité normale du PC.

----------


## orime

A part Oni et bObO on pourrait citer qui ?

Ca m'intéresse de bien de le lire ce HS, encore faut-il que le trouve et c'est pas gagné.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne citerai personne. Tu m'entends ? Personne.

----------


## b0b0

> A part Oni et bObO on pourrait citer qui ?


Ca suffit à te le faire acheter  :B): .

----------


## orime

Ca aurait tendance a me faire fuir plutot.

----------


## Guest

Ah bah pour le coup b0b0 a assuré, c'est un mauvais argument. Et si ça peut te rassurer, il a pas écrit une seule ligne et ses montages pourris ils sont au format timbre poste.

----------


## b0b0

Et pour le coup oni à assuré :renvoisletruc:

----------


## Ouaflechien

Ca y est, je l'ai mon exemplaire du hache-esse. Loin d'avoir tout lu je donne quand même un pré-avis (de grève). Sympa mais on sent le journal fait pour des pcistes qui hésitent a passer le cap. En tant que bi de longue date je reste un peu sur ma faim. Bon le meilleur et quand même la 4ème de couverture, on sent l'influence positive de l'ami Steve.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je l'ai reçu ce matin.
> 
> J'ai bien aimé. Bon, il y a un peu trop d'enthousiasme dans l'écriture, mais il faut se rappeler que beaucoup du contenu est écrit par des gens comme vous et moi, surtout comme vous en fait. Pas par des journalistes (qui, je le rappelle, sont par définition masochistes puisqu'ils ont choisi ce boulot... contrairement aux pigistes de ce HS, qui ne sont pas masos mais emballés, et ont dû avoir des envies de suicide en voyant vos critiques super-sévères, fin de la parenthèse).


Oui.
Mais on le paye le magazine. C'est con comme on est plus regardant sur la qualité des trucs quand on les paye.
Cela-dit sur l'ensemble le HS est sympa. Les critiques ne sont là que pour aider les pigistes à affiner leur style.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je l'ai payé le prix d'une bière brune que je ne connaissais pas dans un pub irlandais. La bière était dégueulasse (un espèce de truc super amer, je ne sais pas si c'est caractéristique des irlandaises).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Guiness ?

Tu payes vachement cher tes bières toi...Comme quoi, certains sont prêts à tout pour satisfaire leur vice  ::siffle::

----------


## Therapy2crew

La pinte à 5€ ça reste honnête, surtout à la pression.
Sinon le 4ème de couv est très sympa, je plussoie.
Sinon y a des articles qui me laissent sur ma fin, comme celui de DarkVoid par exemple. On nous ressort le scénario du jeu écrit tout lol mais en fait on est pas trop renseigné sur le fond du bouzin ...

----------


## dalgwen

A mon tour, quelques conseils de lecteur qui valent ce qu'ils valent, à destination des rédacteurs de la ludothèque idéale (seule partie que j'ai lue pour l'instant) :
- Trop de jeux de mots tue le jeu de mots.
- Trop de blagues potaches, et en prime souvent salaces, c'est assez indigeste à la longue.
- Trop de coït... Un rédacteur a-t-il un problème avec les rapports intimes entre hommes et femmes? Je n'ai jamais vu ce mot cité autant dans un magazine.
- Quand je pense à Canard PC, je vois plutôt de l'humour fin et crapuleusement cultivé plutôt que du langage de djeunz de cité. Mais peut être est ce pour s'adapter au public console?  ::P: 

Bref, l'abus de blague est mauvais pour la pige. (je ne pensais pas devoir dire ça pour un canard pc, mais pourtant c'est le cas)

C'était un message du jaloux de service.

----------


## Espace à louer

> Ah bah pour le coup b0b0 a assuré


Les jeux de mots en montage photo les plus cons de la terre. Je dois avouer, il est très très drôle Bobo. 

Ensuite comme les autres, je n'aime pas trop la maquette. Et j'aurais bien aimé un magazine avec un peu moins de testostérone (nan, je ne parle pas de tester les machins avec des chevaux).


L'expérience est super positive pour moi, ça fait longtemps que j'attendais un Canard Console, ça me ferait trop de la joie à l'intérieur de moi si ce HS n'était qu'un teaser d'une publication régulière ou au moins annonciateur de plus de pages de consoles dans le CPC classique. 
En plus, s'il y avait plus de tests consoles, ça ramènerait des filles sur le forum. Nan j'ai pas honte d'utiliser un argument putassier destiné à fédérer les masses sur la motion *plus de consoles*.

----------


## Pelomar

Et encore, n'aurez jamais acces au meilleur montage jamais fait par b0b0  :B):

----------


## Septa

Finit et heu... 
Saucisse bof pour moi...

Probablement parce que je suis trop l'actualité et que du coup bha heu c'était pas super informatif...

Puis une ludothèque idéale plus travaillée et développée mais avec moins de jeux de mots ( Les parenthèses j'ai vite saturé moi  ::P:  ) et moins de "jeux à venir" à peine présentés et souvent sorti depuis cela aurait pu être intéressant je trouve.

Les montages et la bd sont droles par contre...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et encore, n'aurez jamais acces au meilleur montage jamais fait par b0b0


Quoi, la fois où il a monté ta mère ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Quoi, la fois où il a monté ta mère ?


 ::mellow:: 

Bon je l'ai fini hier soir aussi. Mis à part la présentation des consoles et de leurs accessoires, j'ai trouve le reste trop confus et trop foullis. C'est notamment le cas de la ludothèque idéale et des jeux à venir. Sinon j'ai trouvé sympa la partie retrogaming... Même si je n'ai pas ces consoles. 

Ah ouais et trop de jeux de mots!

----------


## Pelomar

> Quoi, la fois où il a monté ta mère ?


Tu feras moins le malin quand tu devras accompagner ton mioche chez le juge pour enfants.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En cas d'overdose de jeux de mots, je signale qu'on n'est pas obligé de _tout_ lire d'une traite hein.

La seule chose qui m'a chagriné c'est que j'aurais bien vu, effectivement, le classement des jeux par console :mouton:. Mais ça aurait été deux fois plus le bordel et ça aurait fait exploser le nombre de pages je suppose.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En cas d'overdose de jeux de mots, je signale qu'on n'est pas obligé de _tout_ lire d'une traite hein.
> 
> .


Ouais enfin quand je commence un article, je préfère enchaîner, ça n'a rien d'illogique. Ce n'est pas comme picorer dans des news de temps à autre.

----------


## b0b0

> Les jeux de mots en montage photo les plus cons de la terre. Je dois avouer, il est très très drôle Bobo.


 Merci  ::o:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est bien vrai. 


Spoiler Alert! 


Grand elfe au dos m'a fait bien marrer.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est bien vrai. 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Grand elfe au dos m'a fait bien marrer.


 C'est zoulou en plus sur le dos.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bon, il y a un peu trop d'enthousiasme dans l'écriture, mais il faut se rappeler que beaucoup du contenu est écrit par des gens comme vous et moi, surtout comme vous en fait. Pas par des journalistes (qui, je le rappelle, sont par définition masochistes puisqu'ils ont choisi ce boulot... contrairement aux pigistes de ce HS, qui ne sont pas masos mais emballés, et ont dû avoir des envies de suicide en voyant vos critiques super-sévères, fin de la parenthèse).


C'est aussi le risque. Là d'après les critiques que je lis (j'achèterais pas sauf si on me dit que ça cause gamecube  ::siffle::  ) le problème est aussi pour le lecteur qui doit tenter de ne pas s'étouffer devant l'indigestion d'imitation du style canardpc par des amateurs non ? Dans ce cas c'est dommage car l'impact sur les lecteurs extérieurs (et j'espère qu'il y en a  ::P:  ) sera moindre voire négatif.
M'enfin je devrais le feuilleter pour me faire une opinion en directe.

----------


## Guest

Nan y a pas d'imitation et surtout pas d'intention d'imiter. On est pas des putains de fanboys.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est l'impression que me faisaient les commentaires jusque là, tu sais un ressenti ^^ Et que tu sois pas un fanboy, perso j'm'en fous un poil même si bien évidemment j'en doute. 
Mais comme je le disais j'y jetterais un œil ce sera plus sain, même si je risque de pleurer si je vois Banjo & Kaz'  ::'(:  .

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, pas des fanboys, juste des putains d'incapables.

Trêve de rigolade, si on a laissé passer, c'est que ça nous a plus à nous.
Et je peux vous dire qu'il y a un paquet de pages qui ont été dégagé ou réécrites souvent parce que c'était du CanardPC en beaucoup plus vulgaire... Pas celles de membres du forum.

On a justement encouragé les nouveaux à se démarquer de notre style, et nouveaux obligent, ça met du temps à accrocher.

Rappellez-vous du tollé avec les premiers papiers de Gringo ou les miens...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Nan, juste des putains d'incapables.
> 
> Trêve de rigolade, si on a laissé passer, c'est que ça nous a plus à nous.
> Et je peux vous dire qu'il y a un paquet de pages qui ont été dégagé ou réécrites souvent parce que c'était du CanardPC en beaucoup plus vulgaire...
> 
> On a justement encouragé les nouveaux à se démarquer de notre style, et nouveaux obligent, ça met du temps à accrocher.
> 
> Rappellez-vous du tollé avec les premiers papiers de Gringo ou les mieux...


Ah ouais mais ceux de Gringo sont toujours nazes.  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

Boulon, lueur de mes jours, tu me fais mes lacets s'il te plaît, j'y arrive pas ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah ouais mais ceux de Gringo sont toujours nazes.


Ouais mais moi au moins j'ai pas un sous-titre tout pourri.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ouais mais moi au moins j'ai pas un sous-titre tout pourri.


C'était mesquin...  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> C'était mesquin...


Arrête elle est trop bien ma réponse, c'est de la répartie de haute volée.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Boulon, lueur de mes jours, tu me fais mes lacets s'il te plaît, j'y arrive pas ?


C'est pas toi plutôt qui devrais te mettre à genoux devant lui, et pas l'inverse ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Trêve de rigolade, si on a laissé passer, c'est que ça nous a plus à nous.
> Et je peux vous dire qu'il y a un paquet de pages qui ont été dégagé ou réécrites souvent parce que c'était du CanardPC en beaucoup plus vulgaire... Pas celles de membres du forum.
> 
> On a justement encouragé les nouveaux à se démarquer de notre style, et nouveaux obligent, ça met du temps à accrocher.
> 
> Rappellez-vous du tollé avec les premiers papiers de Gringo ou les miens...


Vous avez laissé passer car vous n'avez tout lu d'une traite. La ludothèque idéale est vraiment indigeste quand on lit d'une traite. Et je trouve qu'un petit tableau avec les must have en plus aurait été plus clair.

Le reste est plutôt pas mal pour l'instant (je suis à milieux des You failed ! Déjà sorti). J'aime bien les saucisses pour le degré d'attente du jeu.  ::): 

Ceux de Gringo, je me rappelle qu'ils semblaient trop vulgaires pour pas mal de forumeurs. Pour les tiens, je ne me souviens pas...

En tout cas, si vous refaites des HS consoles, je propose un HS spécial été avec les portables principalement et un HS Noël pour les consoles de salon.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Arrête elle est trop bien ma réponse, c'est de la répartie de haute volée.


Je n'ai pas dit que je n'appreciais pas la mesquinerie de bon aloi, hein...  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> C'est pas toi plutôt qui devrais te mettre à genoux devant lui, et pas l'inverse ?


Nan je sais pas faire.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Sinon, ayant avancé dans la lecture, ça me va bien moi ce HS (Sauf la rubrique sur le matos d'Oni, mes yeux saignent depuis que j'ai commencé à la lire*). Le seul reproche comme je le disais tiens plus dans la forme que dans le fond, un poil d'aération dans la ludothèque idéale aurait été préférable, mais l'humour et les jeux de mots ne me dérangent absolument pas.

En même temps, c'est vrai que je lis les articles un peu comme je le sens, et pas forcément tous à la suite sans prendre le temps de respirer un peu.

*:Cette attaque vile et basse est pour la dernière fois que je t'ai vu, quand tu m'a balançé l'argent de tes conso sur la table comme le ferait un client à une vieille pute, avant de te casser et de me laisser avec les deux cas sociaux.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> *:Cette attaque vile et basse est pour la dernière fois que je t'ai vu, quand tu m'a balançé l'argent de tes conso sur la table comme le ferait un client à une vieille pute, avant de te casser et de me laisser avec les deux autres cas sociaux.


fixed

Sinon, j'ai pas fini la lecture, mais j'aime bien pour l'instant.
En même temps, les consoles je connais peu, alors on peut me dire les pires conneries, je ne le verrai pas. Donc le fond, je trouve ça interessant. La présentation est un peu brouillonne parfois (dans la mise en page plus que dans le style), et si perso je goûte fort le sens du calembourd de l'un des rédacteurs, je peux comprendre que certains ne soient pas dans mon cas. M'enfin, c'est des petits problèmes de réglage tout ça, en distillant la vanne pour en obtenir l'essence (et en aérant la structure des articles), ça devrait être bon pour tout le monde. Moi, en tout cas , ça me fait marrer comme un con...
En fait, ce HS c'est un peu un Kouign Aman, ça peut sembler pas très joli au premier abord, y'a des risques d'écoeurement et c'est pas le machin le plus léger du monde, mais y'a que des bons ingrédients et c'est super bon _ in fine_...

----------


## b0b0

Moi je vous direz ce que j'en pense, avec beaucoup de sincéritay si je le reçois un jour  ::'(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rappellez-vous du tollé avec les premiers papiers de Gringo ou les miens...


Y'a eu tollé sur tes premiers pas ??
Gringo je m'en souviens, il était jugé "vulgaire".
J'avais d'ailleurs apporté mon soutien inconditionnel à ce pauvre hère, mais il ne m'a jamais remarqué malgré mes efforts   ::cry:: 

Globalement, le HS est pas mal sinon. C'est vraiment juste la partie "Ludothèque idéale" qui coince. Moins d'un quart du HS donc. S'pas la mort.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Moi je vous direz ce que j'en pense, avec beaucoup de sincéritay si je le reçois un jour


T'inquiètes, même moi je l'ai eu.

----------


## b0b0

De toute façon le lecteur il rale tout le temps, j'ai bien remarqué.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pas le lecteur, le forumeur. C'est totalement différent !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha ? Il râle le lecteur ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Y'a eu tollé sur tes premiers pas ??
> Gringo je m'en souviens, il était jugé "vulgaire".
> J'avais d'ailleurs apporté mon soutien inconditionnel à ce pauvre hère, mais il ne m'a jamais remarqué malgré mes efforts


Nan il disait ça par délicatesse, y'a jamais eu de topic "le boulon de la honte". Sinon je t'aime en cachette mais je n'ose pas te le dire.

Quant à la lourdeur de la ludothèque idéale il me semble qu'il y avait plus de pages d'écrites qui ont été finalement condensées, ce qui peut expliquer le résultat. Ceci dit je ne l'ai toujours pas lu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si, si, sur mon premier papier Guild Wars...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bouahh il est quand même pas mal le HS. Et il tombe pile poil au bon moment, pour quelqu'un comme moi qui pense se prendre une console. Vous m'avez aidé à aiguiller mon choix. Peut être que certains ici s'attendaient à autre chose pour le HS, moi pas. J'en suis assez content. 

Puis en ce qui concerne les pages un peu confuses, ben faut se dire que ça n'est que le 1er HS consoles, donc bon...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> ... en distillant la vanne pour en obtenir l'essence (et en aérant la structure des articles), ça devrait être bon pour tout le monde.
> En fait, ce HS c'est un peu un Kouign Aman, ça peut sembler pas très joli au premier abord, y'a des risques d'écoeurement et c'est pas le machin le plus léger du monde, mais y'a que des bons ingrédients et c'est super bon _ in fine_...


Voilà, c'est tout à fait ça, ça résume à merveille ce HS.
Sinon ha ha 

Spoiler Alert! 


Samus ossial

 HA HA !! Eculé mais ha ha !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Moi je vous direz ce que j'en pense, avec beaucoup de sincéritay si je le reçois un jour


Ben je vais t'en envoyer un autre  ::(:  (ouais, il a droit à un exemplaire gratuit parce qu'il a réussi un montage).

----------


## Velgos

Je n'ai lu que la partie Must-Have pour le moment mais comme je n'ai pas le temps d'en lire plus et que je grille de donner mon avis certainement passionnant, here it comes:

*La ludothèque idéale (95% franchise, 5% tact):*

Certes, il y a sans doute un problème de dosage quantitatif des vannes dans cette section, surtout de celles qui interrompent la lecture de la phrase (parenthèse, fausse erreur, bref) et de manière purement gratuite.
Mais, très objectivement (si !), le style me plaît: ce n'est justement pas de l'imitation, c'est frais, ça change. Je comprends partiellement les critiques négatives, y'a sûrement des réglages à voir, mais au-delà des quelques lourdeurs très ponctuelles et des vannes réussies le style coule, les mots ne sont pas ceux des rédacteurs habituels et y'a quand même une vraie personnalité qui se dégage, ça reste très loin du papier planplan journaleux gavé des mots que l'on lit partout. J'aime tes mots ! C'est dit.
C'est honnête, c'est vivant. Voilà.

Ce pigiste  - dont je soupçonne l'identité - c'est pas mon pote (vous pouvez vérifier mon profil hihi) alors je le dis franchement: j'ai envie de le relire et je veux bien qu'il n'y ait pas un seul jeu de mot gratuit je suis certain d'apprécier.
Et je déteste les trucs plats et bêtement informatifs. 
Si il voit ce que je veux dire. L'autre aussi il peut voir ce que je veux dire mais il ne sait pas que je parle de lui alors ça n'aide pas.

Quant à la mise en page, c'est effectivement pas l'idéal mais je pense que vous avez des yeux pour le voir. Cependant autant de lecture par page, on n'est pas volés faut bien avouer.
Sans doute une simple mise en gras des titres aurait suffit à épargner l'indicible douleur que certains lecteurs semblent avoir subie lorsqu'ils tentaient de comprendre quelques chose à ce magma de chouettes mots, de parenthèses récurrentes et de photomontages scandaleux. Néanmoins, je reste persuadé que leurs larmes sanguinolentes de déception devant la traîtrise de cette mise en page ont achevées de brouiller leur lecture.

Traîtrise, traîtrise à demi car j'ai reconnu pour ma part la manière de traiter les mods d'Oblivion et de Stalker dans CPC: insérés dans le corps même du texte puisqu'on a que quelques phrases à en dire.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est sympa merci.

----------


## b0b0

> Ben je vais t'en envoyer un autre  (ouais, il a droit à un exemplaire gratuit parce qu'il a réussi un montage).


Un autre ?

 ::blink::

----------


## Hiruma

A titre personnel, je trouve que les jeux de mots incessants ça rend juste les textes très pénibles à lire... Un de temps en temps ça le fait mais là c'est toutes les 4 lignes, c'est juste indigeste  :<_<:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> . Sinon je t'aime en cachette mais je n'ose pas te le dire.


 ::cry:: 

J'suis sûr que tu dis ça à tous tes fanboys. Mais je ne t'en veux pas, je me doute que ta célébrité est un fardeau lourd à porter, et que tu ne peux te consacrer qu'a ma personne.
Mais j'attendrais...


Bisoux.

----------


## MemoryCard

Perso, les jeux de mots hyper foireux, c'est le principal intéret du mag, vous vous ètes cassé, c'est la folie, vous avez franchie le mur de la connerie avec une sacrée pêche  ::):  (et les fausses jaquettes, mon dieu...).
Parceque bon, sur le fond, c'est un peu le mag qui sert a rien si on se tiens au minimum informé...c'est du commentaire de vidéos de Gametrailer skinné topicabobo. Y'a quelques erreurs, des approximations, on sent que les les gars n'ont pas trop joué aux jeux, et surtout, y'a aucun point de vue particulier, tout est traité de la même façons, aucun jeu ne ressort (juste une saucisse qui se verse du caca dessus).

Sur le fond, c'est un catalogue sans interet, sur la forme, je me suis bien marré (je suis bon public  ::):  )

Et juste un truc qui m'énerve un peu, les articles, ça se signe, sinon, ça fait encore plus catalogue publicitaire.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Et juste un truc qui m'énerve un peu, les articles, ça se signe, sinon, ça fait encore plus catalogue publicitaire.


Il me semble évident que s'il ne sont pas signés, c'est simplement pour tenter d'obtenir plus d'objectivité de la part des lecteurs et pas des "_Han Gringo t'es trop fort, j'adore toujours autant tes textes, c'est les meilleurs!_" ou des "_Ah? Un texte d'Oni? Lui je l'aime pas, je vais lui faire payer en lui disant que c'est pourri."_

----------


## Guest

> Il me semble évident que s'il ne sont pas signés, c'est simplement pour tenter d'obtenir plus d'objectivité de la part des lecteurs et pas des "_Han Gringo t'es trop fort, j'adore toujours autant tes textes, c'est les meilleurs!_" ou des "_Ah? Un texte d'Oni? Lui je l'aime pas, je vais lui faire payer en lui disant que c'est pourri."_


Nan c'est l'inverse en fait...

----------


## Judith-Marie

Bon et puis sinon, pour ma part, j'apprécie justement le fait que ce ne soit pas trop "spécialisé". 

Il faut quand même se rappeler que le magazine n'est pas lu que par les forumeur et qu'au final, c'est probablement ici qu'on retrouve les gens qui apprécient le plus les détails techniques et autres réjouissances.

Mais dehors, dans le monde réel, il y a une floppée de gens qui lisent Canard PC (et ses HS) comme ça, sans rechercher une lecture forcément très technique. Ils apprécient de pouvoir lire quelque chose de fluide et de drôle sans chercher sur Wikipédia le sens d'un mot sur deux.

Je suis de ces gens là, ceux qui n'y connaissent que dalle en console et qui aprécient de lire ce type d'article justement parcequ'on a un avis clair et conçis qui ne s'étale pas dans des détails qui ne vont interesser que 5% des lecteurs.

Bon et puis pour le reste, tout à été dit, je ne vais pas en rajouter une couche : ça manque d'un petit récapitulatif et de clarté par moment! Rien d'irrémédiable quoi.  :;): 

Joli travail de Couly (puis de tout le monde aussi).

Par contre faut virer b0b0, il est trop nul et ses montages sont vraiment pas drôles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Voir l'inverse de l'inverse.

Non c'est mieux pour leurs premiers pas de ne pas signer leurs articles, le temps qu'ils apprennent à rédiger correctement  ::P:

----------


## Guest

> Voir l'inverse de l'inverse.
> 
> Non c'est mieux pour leurs premiers pas de ne pas signer leurs articles, le temps qu'ils apprennent à rédiger correctement


Je te paye une bière si t'arrive à trouver les miens.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh ça dépend...T'as des articles intégralement écris par tes mimines, ou vous avez fait une table ronde et chacun à balancé sa phrase, vous avez touillés et hop, 15 pages ?

Ps: même si je trouvais, je sais d'avance où je pourrais me la caler, la bière...

----------


## Guest

> Euh ça dépend...T'as des articles intégralement écris par tes mimines, ou vous avez fait une table ronde et chacun à balancé sa phrase, vous avez touillés et hop, 15 pages ?
> 
> Ps: même si je trouvais, je sais d'avance où je pourrais me la caler, la bière...


Nan c'est ma mère qui les a faits, j'osais pas...


Sinon promis, en plus y a plein de témoins (en plus t'es loin alors ça m'engage pas à grand chose).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le forfait pour le train est compris avec la bière ?

----------


## Guest

Hahaha.... please.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais mais moi au moins j'ai pas un sous-titre tout pourri.


Ouh, que c'est petit et mesquin ça. Heureusement que moi je ne suis pas amoureux de vous M. Gringo j'aurais le cœur en charpie  ::|:  .



> Et il tombe pile poil au bon moment, pour quelqu'un comme moi qui pense se prendre une console. Vous m'avez aidé à aiguiller mon choix. Peut être que certains ici s'attendaient à autre chose pour le HS, moi pas. J'en suis assez content. 
> 
> Puis en ce qui concerne les pages un peu confuses, ben faut se dire que ça n'est que le 1er HS consoles, donc bon...


Bien sûr le bon peuple sera magnanime, de toute façon à *SEULEMENT 5 EUROS !* on peut se réjouir de cette sortie canardesque si on voulait effectivement acheter une console sans rien y connaître du tout du tout du tout.



> ls apprécient de pouvoir lire quelque chose de fluide et de drôle sans chercher sur Wikipédia le sens d'un mot sur deux.


Alors ça c'est soit de la mauvaise foi, soit que ces gens sont très idiots  ::P:  .

----------


## Hiruma

> Perso, les jeux de mots hyper foireux, c'est le principal intéret du mag, vous vous ètes cassé, c'est la folie, vous avez franchie le mur de la connerie avec une sacrée pêche  (et les fausses jaquettes, mon dieu...)


Sur le principe je suis d'accord, mais trop c'est trop...
Toutes les 3 lignes quand même...
Vraiment, y'a des phrases qui sont imbittables...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Revends-le d'occaze en faisant payer un supplément pour lire les 10 dernière pages.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Alors ça c'est soit de la mauvaise foi, soit que ces gens sont très idiots


Le fait que les gens ne soient pas tous calés en technique/harware pour ce qui est de la console (et même du pc, soyons fou!) ce n'est ni de la mauvaise foi, ni des idiots ; c'est le monde réel, juste derrière ta porte.

Tu te doutes bien que "un mot sur deux" était une exagération, hein. C'était pour insister sur l'idée générale.

----------


## Hiruma

> Revends-le d'occaze en faisant payer un supplément pour lire les 10 dernière pages.


j'y ai pensé  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le fait que les gens ne soient pas tous calé en technique/harware pour ce qui est de la console (et même du pc, soyons fou!) ce n'est ni de la mauvaise foi, ni des idiots ; c'est le monde réel, juste derrière ta porte.
> 
> Tu te doutes bien que "un mot sur deux" était une exagération, hein. C'était pour insister sur l'idée générale.


Ouais enfin quand on parle de "Jeux" les termes techniques sont rarement compliqués. Il ne s'agit pas de hardware là.

----------


## abyssahx

De mon coté, je l'ai acheté hier, feuilleté un peu toute les pages, et lu quelques articles.
La mise en page me gene pas trop, au moins ça change même si ca donne l'impression d'être un peu le bordel (plus que le Playstation Store en tout cas  ::(:  )

En dehors de quelques grosses bourdes (la dualschock 3 n'aurait pas les fonctions de detection de mouvement  ::huh::  ), tout me parrait bien.

Mais ce qui me gene le plus, c'est d'avoir l'impression que les articles ont été écrit il y a 6 mois... (bon allez 3 pour être gentil)
Certain donne l'impression d'avoir été legerement retouché (1 phrase ou 2 à la fin) pour donner quelques infos "récentes". 
La preuve, le bandeau "à venir" transformé en "You failled..."

Je pense que le n° devait sortir bien plus tôt, mias pour des raisons inconnus, il a été retardé et "corriger" rapidement.

Ca peut paraitre méchant, mais la qualité parrait moindre par rapport à Canard PC "l'original"...
Donc impression mitigé pour le moment, mais je suis loin d'avoir tout lu, et les parties materiel ont l'air bien interessante.

J'espere que mon avis a été constructif  :;):

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Ouais enfin quand on parle de "Jeux" les termes techniques sont rarement compliqués. Il ne s'agit pas de hardware là.


Mais même quand on parle des jeux en eux même. Il y a toute une floppée de termes bien spécifiques et j'apprécie autant qu'on s'en passe pour la plus grande majorité. Ca rend le tout moins chiant à lire et je suis sûre qu'en plus ça permet de toucher un public beaucoup plus large.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne vois de toute façon pas le rapport: ce qu'on reproche ce n'est pas la qualité de l'écriture en elle-même, c'est l'abondance de vannes qui nuit à la lecture, et n'amuse plus  à la fin pour cause de saturation. 
Et hônnetement je ne vois pas quels genre de termes peuvent gêner, une fois mis de côté tout ce qui touche au hardware ???

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Je ne vois de toute façon pas le rapport: ce qu'on reproche ce n'est pas la qualité de l'écriture en elle-même, c'est l'abondance de vannes qui nuit à la lecture, et n'amuse plus à la fin pour cause de saturation. 
> Et hônnetement je ne vois pas quels genre de termes peuvent gêner, une fois mis de côté tout ce qui touche au hardware ???


Toi tu parles des vannes en surabondance mais à la base je ne te parlais pas à toi.  :;): 

Je parlais des gens qui trouvaient ça trop vague et pas assez approfondi.

----------


## Guest

> Toi tu parles des vannes en surabondance mais à la base je ne te parlais pas à toi. 
> 
> Je parlais des gens qui trouvaient ça trop vague et pas assez approfondi.


Ca peut être vague et pas assez approfondi et être rempli de mots compliqués. Je vois pas le rapport là non plus...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Toi tu parles des vannes en surabondance mais à la base je ne te parlais pas à toi. 
> 
> Je parlais des gens qui trouvaient ça trop vague et pas assez approfondi.


Bah je pensais que c'était sous-entendu avec ce qu'ils disaient: la blague prend la place sur des infos qui auraient pu être intéressantes.
Enfin je crois.
Puis je m'en fous, je débauche, débrouillez-vous,na!

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Ca peut être vague et pas assez approfondi et être rempli de mots compliqués. Je vois pas le rapport là non plus...


Rho mais t'es débile ou quoi? Ce que j'essaye de dire, c'est que je préfère quelque chose comme ce que vous avez produit à quelque chose de trop "spécialisé" (terme spécifiques, plus de hardware...).

Je te fais des compliments, tu vas pas me les briser quand même.

----------


## Guest

Oui mais les compliments je les préfère quand je sais sur quoi ils sont basés  ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

Moi je l'ai pas lu mais j'aime pas les consoles parceque c'est pour les gamins et j'aime pas la couverture parceque y'a des couleurs.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Oui mais les compliments je les préfère quand je sais sur quoi ils sont basés


Ouais ben tu vas pas faire ton difficile.

----------


## dalgwen

Et sinon, une fois que le soufflé sera retombé, qu'on aura arrêté de faire les mauvaises langues, que vous aurez eu assez de retours...
Est ce que pour satisfaire l'insatiable curiosité des lecteurs de ce forum vous avouerez enfin _qui_ a écrit _quoi_ ? ::P:

----------


## abyssahx

> Et sinon, une fois que le soufflé sera retombé, qu'on aura arrêté de faire les mauvaises langues, que vous aurez eu assez de retours...
> Est ce que pour satisfaire l'insatiable curiosité des lecteurs de ce forum vous avouerez enfin _qui_ a écrit _quoi_ ?


et quand !
(voir mon post précedent)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Prends ca comme une coopérative.

Edit : et pour rejoindre Judith-Marie (pour une fois), je vois pas ce que ca changerait.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Maintenant que l'on a eu un numéro spécial console, a quand un Canard Mac?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Acteon

> Y'a moyen.





> Merci je viens de voir mes montages, dommages ils sont en petit, si vous voulez je peux tous les poster au format original, ou pas.


Vazy balance garçon§§

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi je l'ai pas lu mais j'aime pas les consoles parceque c'est pour les gamins et j'aime pas la couverture parceque y'a des couleurs.


J'ai envoyé ce matin une pétition à Blizzard à ce sujet.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai envoyé ce matin une pétition à Blizzard à ce sujet.


Oh, tu sais, pour gueuler contre la couleur, faut plutôt voir du côté du Ku klux klan.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Oh, tu sais, pour gueuler contre la couleur, faut plutôt voir du côté du Ku klux klan.


Non il paraît qu'ils sont gentils maintenant.

----------


## Euklif

Ce qui suit n'engage que son auteur, même s'il peut être considéré comme un décérébré qui est fier d'en bayzer deux d'un coup. Faut juste qu'il fasse gaffe à ce que PC ne tombe jamais sur Console, ça risquerai de faire des étincelles ^^

Bref, mes impressions à moi et rien qu'à moi, après lecture intégrale :
1) Y a trop de vanne. Vraiment. Mais vraiment quoi.
Puis les couv sont n... pas à mon gout (sauf celle de PES  ::P: ).
2) J'aime bien l'organisation du tout. Manque un peu de gras pour les titres histoire de sauter les paragraphes qui sont succeptiblent de nous barber (un jeu de golf sur ma console? C'est ça  :;): )
3) Z'avez des gouts trop zarb. Si j'étais un pur joueur PC et que je m'en tiendrais à vos conseils, j'irais vite vous voir à la rédacs pour bruler le mag sur n'importe lequel de vos sièges/chiottes/cafés/manucures.
Ou ça vient peut être juste de ma pomme et du fait que je trouve que cette gen de console ne propose vraiment pas grand chose de bien folichon. Pourtant, je reste un très gros amateurs de console en général et je fus plus que comblé jusqu'a la gen précédente.

Ca, c'est pour les grandes lignes.

Dans le détail, je trouve bienvenue la description hardware/service en ligne des consoles traitées et le fait de trier par type de jeu plutôt que par console est une bonne idée à mon gout. Ca permet vraiment de choisir une console en fonction du type de jeu que l'on compte faire. Après, je regrette l'absence de "mise en garde". Genre le mec qui a écumé tout les rpgs PC et ne connait rien de l'univers console, ça va lui faire méga zarb de tomber sur un Okami ou un disgaea.

Le changement de ton est sympa aussi, mais ça fait quand même bizarre de voir de l'entousiasme même pour un jeu où la saucisse se voit coller un gros "bof" sous son cul ^^ Puis du coup, vous appuyez sur beaucoup moins de défaut. J'préf le ton de CPC perso.

Dernier petit regret : la partie rétro gaming tout pitite et qui ne parle même pas de jeux... Snif...
Dernier compliment : Bravo pour le strip, j'l'ai trouvé dément  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Genre le mec qui a écumé tout les rpgs PC et ne connait rien de l'univers console, ça va lui faire méga zarb de tomber sur un Okami ou un disgaea.


Soit dit en passant, j'ai pas compris ce que foutaient _Ôkami_ et _Zelda_ dans les RPGs, ce sont plutôt des jeux d'aventure-action...

----------


## Euklif

C'est pas vraiment les seuls incohérences mais les genres sont tellement mal défini dans le milieu que bon... Perso, je passe outre.
Surtout pour Zelda, que tout le monde connait et range dans la catégorie qui lui fait plaisir.

----------


## ToasT

Bon alors vu que tout le monde a mis son grain de sel et qu'il faut quand même renvoyer un feedback à la rédac' :

C'était bien. Personnellement, je sais dans quelles conditions il a été fait ce canard, et je trouve que la qualité était quand même au rendez-vous.

Niveau maquette, c'est quelque chose qui se fignole. Surtout une nouvelle maquette pour un nouveau mag'.

Niveau rédaction, oui, il y a quelques passages un peu lourd, mais d'un autre côté, je comprends l'engouement d'écrire enfin quelques lignes pour son magajine préféré, donc je ne lancerai pas la pierre, bien au contraire.

Sinon, le HS m'a donné envie de m'acheter une PSP... C'est grave docteur ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Sinon, le HS m'a donné envie de m'acheter une PSP... C'est grave docteur ?


Ahahaha, oui, par ce que si tu savais le nombre de bons jeux sortis dessus cette année par rapport à la DS...

Sinon pour les feedbacks, j'ai bien aimé aussi, même si parfois y a des trucs qui m'ont un peu dérangés (genre sur l'attente des jeux, ce genre de chose).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

La psp cay le bien.

----------


## Timekeeper

Je suis déçu par ce Canard Console, pas tellement pour moi mais surtout en pensant aux primo-lecteurs du monde console qui vont découvrir CPC par ce biais.

Les montages sont énormissimes, Couly est dans la place aussi, les jeux de mot ne me gênent pas ; mais alors les approximations et erreurs tout aussi énormes que les montages, c'est impressionnant !

L'article sur la PS3 est à 50% à jeter : le modèle 40 Go n'existe plus officiellement, le pack GTA IV est introuvable _(et au prix ou il était à l'époque il aurait aujourd'hui tout d'une arnaque)_, le pack 160 Go n'est finalement pas sorti sous cette forme là, la Sixaxis n'existe plus, la DualShock 3 dispose des capacités Sixaxis ! 
Et la tournure de cette phrase en particulier sous-entend que la DS3 est inférieure, antérieur à la Siaxis ("_la manette n'est alors qu'une DS 3_"), comme si les vibrations vallaient moins que l'orientation inutile.


Alors j'en viens à me demander si la seule chose que j'ai appris en lisant ces lignes (le wifi est en option à 80 € sur Xboite 360) est correcte ou si finalement Microsoft n'intègre pas le wifi dans sa console depuis la révision de l'année 1846 ?

J'imagine l'idée que ce fait de Canard PC quelqu'un qui découvre son univers à travers ce Canard Console !  ::'(:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Plutôt déçu par le HS aussi.

Je reviendrai pas sur la couv horrible ou le style tantôt bon, tantôt lourdeau déjà évoqués par d'autres canards. Perso, la maquette m'a pas trop choqué. C'est sûr la police et la mise en page fait très mag lambda mais l'équilibre texte/photos est correct et le combo fausses jacquettes / Couly / saucisses tue tout !

Un des soucis qui n'a pas encore été relevé, c'est un manque de cohérence du contenu parfois entre les rubriques. Par exemple pour la PSP et la DS, après une présentation globable bien sentie qui montre bien les différences et l'évolution de chacune des ludothèques, on se retrouve dans la partie Hardware avec des lieux communs dignes de 2005 : "Les gens sérieux risquent de se lasser de Kawashima et Nintendogs" pour la DS ou "la ludothèque plus que moyenne" de la PSP. Pareil pour la Wii : un coup "Mario au bout de 40 versions, on s'en lasse" et un peu plus loin "Mario Galaxy renouvèle le genre avec maestria". 

Je trouve que le HS manque aussi globalement de polish. Il y a plus d'oublis ou d'erreurs (plus ou moins graves) que d'habitude : VGA différent de YUV, pas signalé qu'un routeur ou une box suffit pour le online DS, la DualShock3 A BIEN la détection de mouvement, fautes de frappes dans les légendes d'un jeu sur trois dans la ludothèque, le coût de l'adaptateur wifi de la 360 répété 5 fois en 6 pages...

----------


## Kob

Erf, je suis un peu du même avis que la plupart des canards, je suis très déçu par ce canard console:

- Le style est catastrophique, on retrouve pas la finesse d'écriture du grand frère
- Un dossier ludothèque idéal relativement bordélique et peu utile
- Certaines contradictions: L4D est considéré avec peu d'attente, alors que bon le buzz sur ce forum est énorme.
- Des oublies et incohérences

Etc etc

Bon après, j'ai trouvé le décorticage technique des consoles très bien fait, et le test des différents périphériques utiles.

D'habitude, je suis toujours enthousiasmé par votre boulot, je trouve même que chaque numéro est différent et bien foutu, mais là...

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour L4D, il est juste injouable au pad pour l'instant...

----------


## Manu

Putain chui emmerdé je l'ai bien aimé ce hors série. C'est à peu près ce à quoi je m'attendais en lisant l'édito. 
La partie ludothèque idéale c'est un peu le foutoir, mais comme c'est comme ça que je range chez moi aussi, ça m'a pas dérangé.  ::ninja:: 
Non vraiment, c'était bieng. 
J'ai beaucoup apprécié le test des services en ligne, c'est un aspect plus tellement évoqué alors qu'il a une importance croissante avec les jeux "retail" bien trop chers.

----------


## Spartan

Acheté ce HS et lu dans les grandes largeurs. Et comme beaucoup, je le trouve assez décevant.

Les articles sont trop plat, je retrouve pas le style CPC que j'adore. Y'a des erreurs parfois assez flagrantes, c'est assez génant pour le vieux consoleux que je suis. Et la maquette trop colorée me plait pas trop, j'aurais préféré quelque chose de plus sobre comme le CPC habituel. Plus la sélection des jeux attendus qui me plait pas trop.

Reste Couly qui assure, les fausses jaquettes franchement poilantes et quelques articles bien sentis.

Bilan : c'est assez décevant en soi mais encourageant pour un premier jet. J'ai l'impression que la rédac a voulu trop en faire, aborder trop de sujets différents, faire trop d'aperçus, parler de trop de jeux. 
Peut-être aurait-il mieux valu en faire moins et se concentrer sur seulement quelques aspects des consoles ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Bilan : c'est assez décevant en soi mais encourageant pour un premier jet. J'ai l'impression que la rédac a voulu trop en faire, aborder trop de sujets différents, faire trop d'aperçus, parler de trop de jeux. 
> Peut-être aurait-il mieux valu en faire moins et se concentrer sur seulement quelques aspects des consoles ?


C'était mon premier sentiment aussi mais la deuxième lecture a été bien plus agréable. 
La partie que je déteste réellement concerne la ludothèque idéale. Je me sens incapable de me concentrer dessus.

Le paradoxe, même si ce sont les consoles et surtout leurs jeux qui sont abordés, je n'ai pas l'impression que le mag' s'adresse aux consoleux mais avant tout à ceux qui veulent franchir le pas (ça ne fait mal que la première fois).

Enfin bref, ça m'a fait très plaisir d'acheter le même jour Canard PC et son p'tit frère. J'espère que ça ne restera pas un one shot.

----------


## Manu

Un point qui revient souvent et qui me chiffone...




> Le paradoxe, même si ce sont les consoles et surtout leurs jeux qui sont abordés, je n'ai pas l'impression que le mag' s'adresse aux consoleux mais avant tout à ceux qui veulent franchir le pas (ça ne fait mal que la première fois).


(c'est pas une attaque envers toi hein, juste parce que tu es le dernier en date à l'avoir dit)

Vous lisez l'édito ? Il est précisé très très clairement que :
1) c'est pas amené à devenir une parution régulière
2) le hors série est un regard de joueurs PC porté vers les consoles, destiné à conseiller justement le PCiste de 35 ans jamais débarqué sur consoles. C'est quand même assez clairement stipulé, du coup feindre la surprise sur la cible du mag' hum...

Ca n'enlève rien aux autres critiques, mais gardez ce point en tête, ce sera toujours ça de moins à rabâcher.  :;):

----------


## Tromzy

Ce Canard Console est bourré de fautes, voire carrément de mots oubliés, il faut penser à se relire !  ::): 

Et puis j'ai sauté sur mon siège à la lecture de l'intro de la page hardware sur la Wii : _Déjà largué avec la GameCube, bien loin de rivaliser avec la PS2 ou la XBox en termes de performances pures_, alors que la GameCube était bien plus puissante qu'une PS2 !  ::o: 

(bon, j'imagine que tout cela a déjà été dit, j'ai pas lu le thread en entier)

edit : et sinon les montages sont énormes, en particulier le Kouglof d'outils !  :^_^:

----------


## NitroG42

> Et puis j'ai sauté sur mon siège à la lecture de l'intro de la page hardware sur la Wii : _Déjà largué avec la GameCube, bien loin de rivaliser avec la PS2 ou la XBox en termes de performances pures_, alors que la GameCube était bien plus puissante qu'une PS2 !


Et pourtant les jeux y sont tellement plus moches que sur ps2... (bon ok, c'était à peu près pareil).

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Vous lisez l'édito ? Il est précisé très très clairement que :
> 1) c'est pas amené à devenir une parution régulière
> 2) le hors série est un regard de joueurs PC porté vers les consoles, destiné à conseiller justement le PCiste de 35 ans jamais débarqué sur consoles. C'est quand même assez clairement stipulé, du coup feindre la surprise sur la cible du mag' hum...
> 
> Ca n'enlève rien aux autres critiques, mais gardez ce point en tête, ce sera toujours ça de moins à rabâcher.


Au temps pour moi alors.

Mais j'aimerais bien avoir un Canard Console régulier  ::cry:: .

----------


## Tromzy

> Et pourtant les jeux y sont tellement plus moches que sur ps2... (bon ok, c'était à peu près pareil).


Heu... t'as joué aux Rogue Leader et Rogue Squadron, à Super Mario Sunshine, à Star Fox, aux Resident Evil sur gameCube ?  ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

> Heu... t'as joué aux Rogue Leader et Rogue Squadron, à Super Mario Sunshine, à Star Fox, aux Resident Evil sur gameCube ?


Oui.
De toute facon pour moi, la seule console où c'était vraiment pas dégueu, c'était la première xbox.
Sur PS2 et gamecube, y avait des putains de bons jeux, mais alors des fois, putain qu'est ce que c'était crade...

----------


## Tromzy

Je suis d'accord, mais techniquement, la GameCube était capable de cracher des graphismes infaisables sur PS2, même si les jeux de cet acabit graphique se comptaient sur les doigts de 2 mains.

----------


## NitroG42



----------


## Timekeeper

Sinon, dans l'article sur la NES, dans la case en haut à droite, il faut retirer 6 ou 8 vis ?
Par ce que c'est écrit 6, mais je compte 8 flèches sur la photo. 6 pointent sur le support à cartouches dont parle le texte, 2 plus loin sur la carte mère dont parle le paragraphe suivant.
Et puis j'en ai compté 8 de flèches, mais en fait il y en a peut-être plus par-ce qu'elles sont toutes petites et peu visibles.

 ::mellow:: 





> Mais j'aimerais bien avoir un Canard Console régulier .


 Pas comme ça pour moi. Sinon je ressors un vieux Console +, ça fait plus pro  ::P: h34r:

----------


## J-D

> Pas comme ça pour moi. Sinon je ressors un vieux Console +, ça fait plus pro h34r:


Waaahou Console+ c'était grave chamaille. Surement le mag console le plus drôle du siècle dernier. 

Sinon rapport au HS, il manque peut être un avis sur les possibilités des consoles portable en émulation et autres applications freeware.
J'aurais bien aimé savoir qui de Nintendo ou de Sony verrouiller le plus leur joujou.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'aurais bien aimé savoir qui de Nintendo ou de Sony verrouiller le plus leur joujou.


Tu veux dire quoi là? Nan parce que ton verbe est mal conjugay.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

En tout cas, au vu des critiques du HS, on peut être sur que CPC ne réitèrera pas l'aventure. C'est dommage, pour une fois que l'on pouvait apprendre des trucs sur les consoles sans être obligé d'acheter Joypad ou un autre mag à la con.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan nan, on recommencera, tu peux en être sûr.
Mais avec plus de moyens et d'encadrement. Comme une vraie rédac' organisée et pas dans les marges de CanardPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

JE ne vois pas en quoi les critiques (la critique puisque c'est toujours la même), empêcherait Cpc de refaire un HS consoles. De toute façon y'a pas grand monde qui ne s'est manifesté, alors entre le nombre de Hs vendus et les quelques personnes qui se plaignent ( c'est bien connu, on ne vient sur le topic associé que pour se plaindre du mag  ::P:  ), je ne suis pas sûr que ça dérange plus que ça.
Puis c'est quelque chose de faiclement améliorable, de lever un peu le pied sur les parenthèses/vannes. Ce n'est pas comme si l'écriture était naze ou sans style.




> Nan nan, on recommencera, tu peux en être sûr.
> Mais avec plus de moyens et d'encadrement. Comme une vraie rédac' organisée et pas dans les marges de CanardPC.


Oui enfin ne les fouette pas trop, le travail fourni était quand même plus qu'honorable.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Comme une *vraie rédac' organisée* et pas dans les marges de CanardPC.


Il va donc y avoir un Canard Console régulier...  :;):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

You failed Sherlock.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, essaye de lire les messages en entier avant de faire le malin.
Un jour, on ressortira d'autres CanardConsoles, c'est tout.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, j'hésitais à mettre un smiley "siffle", j'aurais dû.  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais que c'est pas le smiley le problème... C'est plutôt la phrase.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ouais c'était un premier HS consoles hein. Tout n'allait pas être parfait... Laprochaine fois il y aura du mieux!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, c'est le sens que je voulais donner à la phrase qui a un problème.
J'ai essayé (vainement) de faire un peu de naïveté teintée d'espoir...
Car je sais bien que Canard Console n'est pas prévu pour être un truc régulier (enfin au moins à moyen terme).

:epic-fail:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Un jour, on ressortira d'autres CanardConsoles, c'est tout.


Un par nouvelle console, ça serait pas mal. Enfin moi je dis ça, les test consoles des CPC me suffisent amplement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Nan nan, on recommencera, tu peux en être sûr.
> Mais avec plus de moyens et d'encadrement. Comme une vraie rédac' organisée et pas dans les marges de CanardPC.


Ah ouais ça aurait pu aidé c'est sûr. Mais c'était sympa d'aider des gens à faire le fanzine de leur rêve  ::P: 
Bon de toute façon les critiques sont constructives et le prochain aura sûrement plus de maturité (si vous embauchez AHL ahahaha).

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'ai commencé à le lire. Partie hardware ok, accessoires aussi, présentation générale de même.
La ludothèque idéale est bonne : bien écrite, et le parti pris d'éviter la liste est au final une bonne idée. Beaucoup de jeux de mots mais c'est pas dérangeant, faut s'habituer au style quoi... C'est assez lourd c'est vrai mais ça passe et c'est bien rédigé !
Bon par contre j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu le foutoir dans les catégories de jeux, genre Bioshock dans la baston et Okami dans les RPG (bien que je n'aie encore joué à aucun des deux - pas taper, plus tard).
Les Couly je ne vais pas être aussi enthousiaste que la majorité : autant la seconde moitié du magazine est bonne, autant le début est mou du genou. Je ne me suis pas marré stout, et il y a quelques "facilités" de la part du maître, surtout quand on connaît ses ficelles.
Par contre, ce qui tue tout, ce sont les montages. Cultes. Définitivement !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arrêtez avec les montages, b0b0 va prendre la grosse tête.


...ah on me signale que c'est déjà fait  ::ninja::

----------


## SSkuLL

Le HS est sensé être en vente depuis quand ? 

Ici il est introuvable et mon gentil libraire m'a dit qu'il n'était pas prévu aux AMP (la société qui distribue Canard)

 ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est les NMPP notre société de presse, c'est peut-être pour ça.

----------


## SSkuLL

En Belgique ce n'est pas les AMP ? 
En tout cas, vous êtes dans leur catalogue. 



Et le dernier hors série date de novembre 2007. Apparemment ils n'ont pas de trace du nouveau HS ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah Belgique...
Sans dec' les gars faut préciser, on est pas censé connaître votre adresse par coeur.

Remarque, y a lieu sur le côté de ton message.

----------


## SSkuLL

Je ne voulais pas mettre en avant le fait que j'étais belge ;-)

Mais oui, c'est chez nous qu'on ne trouve pas le HS ...  ::cry::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Nan nan, on recommencera, tu peux en être sûr.
> Mais avec plus de moyens et d'encadrement. Comme une vraie rédac' organisée et pas dans les marges de CanardPC.


C'est vrai, c'est vrai, c'est vrai!

Ca c'est une chouette nouvelle. Même si fondamentalement les tests que vous faites de temps en temps en plus des avis que l'on peut trouver sur le forum sont suffisant la plupart du temps.

----------


## SSkuLL

Si je peux poser ma question autrement : 

Est ce qu'il y a un canard belge qui a déjà réussi à trouver ce Hors-Série en librairie ??? 

D'après les échos que j'ai eu, il ne serait pas arrivé auprès des AMP ...

Ca veut dire qu'on va devoir le commander sur le site ?  ::huh::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ce qui me trouble, c'est que tu trouves ton cpc d'habitude et pas le HS. Je ne vois pas la différence niveau distributeur ....

----------


## b0b0

Je l'ai !  ::o: 




> Arrêtez avec les montages, b0b0 va prendre la grosse tête.
> 
> 
> ...ah on me signale que c'est déjà fait


Ma tête pèse 456 kilos.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cool on peut mettre 3 têtes de b0b0 dans une disquette.

----------


## gnak

> AHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> BérAnger!
> 
> Heureusement qu'il a précisé qu'il détestait qu'on l'écrive avec un a.


 ::blink::

----------


## b0b0

> http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/adc/10102604A~Tom-Berenger-Platoon-Posters.jpg


Exactement  :B):  


Et ça c'est la classe.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Après une lecture rapide de ce HS (je ne suis pas masochiste non plus), une question me vient à l'esprit: ils datent d'il y a combien de moi ces textes? Parce je suis tombé sur des étrangetés qui me ferait croire que certains articles datent d’un an:
1. "Virtua tennis profite de l'absence de son concurrent de toujours, top spin". Top Spin 3 est sortis fin juin.
2. faire remarquer plusieurs fois des remarques sur le bruit du lecteur DVD de la console alors que ça fait plusieurs mois qu'on sait que la nouvelle mise à jour permet d'installer les jeux sur disque dur.
3. parler du modèle 40 Go de la PS3 alors qu'il n'est plus produit
4. l’article sur le XBLA qui amoncèle les erreurs
5. faire penser que la DS ne peut se connecter au net qu’avec la clé Wifi de Nintendo (alors que n’importe quel point d’accès Wifi suffit)

Ensuite j’aurais plus trouvé judicieux de faire les sélections par console et non par thème (parce que bon, 1 page pour 3 jeux d’infiltration, ça fait remplissage) et de manière plus aéré. 
Et quant au contenu de ces sélections j’ en ai trouvé certains bizarres : en effet, comme écrit dans l’édito ce HS se place comme « un regard du joueur PC qui cherche à varier les plaisirs ». Or dans plusieurs sélections on peut voir que ce sont des jeux existants sur PC qui sont mis en avant. L’exemple qui m’a le plus frappé est la sélection RPG sur 360 qui parle uniquement de Mass Effect et Oblivion, qui existent sur PC, mais qui passe complément à la trappe des jeux comme Lost Odyssey ou Blue Dragon.

Bon, je ne vais pas revenir sur la forme, de nombreuses remarques ont déjà été faites et donc je n’ai pas grand-chose à ajouter (si ce n’est le fait que j’ai plus l’impression d’avoir un fanzine sous les yeux qu’un magazine pro, contrairement à ce que me propose CPC).
Ceci dit, j’espère que la rédaction prendra acte des remarques des lecteurs et nous proposera un prochain HS console de meilleur qualité !

----------


## noobyone

Un truc que j'ai pas compris :
En reseaux vous avez parlé des mini jeux dispo.

Moi ce qui m'interesse c'est les demos de jeux, les patches....savoir si c'est comem sur pc un niveau entier ou comem sur xbox1, 3 fois rien.

----------


## El Gringo

> je suis tombé sur des étrangetés qui me ferait croire que certains articles datent d’un an


Faut pas déconner quand même...  :<_<: 




> faire remarquer plusieurs fois des remarques sur le bruit du lecteur DVD de la console alors que ça fait plusieurs mois qu'on sait que la nouvelle mise à jour permet d'installer les jeux sur disque dur.


Ben elle vient de sortir, on va pas considérer comme acquis un truc promis mais pas encore sorti...
Sinon j'ai rien à ajouter, si ce n'est qu'on a probablement commis quelques erreurs même si elles sont forcément mineures et super valables en plus d'être bien trouvées.

----------


## Mr Ianou

N'est pas professeur Clayton qui veut.

----------


## SSkuLL

Bon ... 

- J'ai passé le week end à écumer les librairies de Bruxelles, je n'ai pas vu un seul HS en vente. 
- Le site de l'AMP (www.ampnet.be) n'a visiblement pas connaissance de l'existence du HS. 

J'en conclus donc que le HS n'est pas disponible en Belgique ... 

On doit faire quoi pour pouvoir lire ce HS ? 
Le commander sur le site (avec 5€ de frais de port ) ? 

 :<_<:

----------


## [MaSQuE]

J'ai hâte de chercher cet hors-série chez le "marchand de journaux". (Sauf s'il est indisponible en ce pays saint qu'est la Belgique, bien entendu).
Cependant, c'est bête que les articles soient pas signés. Surtout qu'on s'imagine que Greg Hellot et ses anciens comparses de Joypad doivent bien avoir quelques minutes à accorder à un Spécial Coinsoles.  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, pas de joypad dans CanardConsole.

----------


## orime

Moi j'ai plutôt apprécié le HS console.

Malgré des fautes, des erreurs et un humour limite lourd des fois, j'ai trouvé que dans l'ensemble c'est un bon HS.

L'effet "à l'arrache" se fait par contre ressentir mais rien de génant. 

On à l'habitude par contre de voir des signatures, là ca manque cruellement même si on peut parfois deviner l'auteur.


Non, franchement j'arrive pas à dire du mal tellement j'aime bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bêêêêê bêêêê !

----------


## orime

Je revendique !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bêêêêê bêêêê !


Te moques pas, y va devenir prof, il va pouvoir pousser ses élèves à s'abonner pour développer leur esprit critique. Bon plan pour vous, non ?

----------


## Timekeeper

> Nan, pas de joypad dans CanardConsole.


Ca, ce serait génial  :;): 

Mais c'est comme demander au Père Noël qu'il amène la paix dans le Monde sous mon sapin  :<_<:

----------


## Rajek

Quelqu'un à trouvé le hors série à Bruxelles ?

Toujours rien dans le centre ville... 25j de retard  ::huh::

----------


## SSkuLL

> Quelqu'un à trouvé le hors série à Bruxelles ?
> 
> Toujours rien dans le centre ville... 25j de retard


toujours pas de réponses de la rédac ??? 

Visiblement on devra le commander online. 
Y a moyen de négocier sur les frais de port ? parce que 5+5€ ça fait un peu mal au derch' quand même ...

----------


## Thierfeu

SSkuLL, you have a message

----------


## clinty

> toujours pas de réponses de la rédac ??? 
> 
> Visiblement on devra le commander online. 
> Y a moyen de négocier sur les frais de port ? parce que 5+5€ ça fait un peu mal au derch' quand même ...


Profites-en pour commander des vieux numéros  :;):

----------


## SSkuLL

> Profites-en pour commander des vieux numéros



Pas de bol je l'ai tous ... (sauf le 1, mais bon)  ::|:

----------


## Super Menteur

> Moi j'ai plutôt apprécié le HS console.
> 
> Malgré des fautes, des erreurs et un humour limite lourd des fois, j'ai trouvé que dans l'ensemble c'est un bon HS.


Non il est nul  :B): 
Bon plus sérieusement je l'ai enfin fini, et je suis déçu. Bien entendu ce HS est quand même bieeeeen au dessus de la soupe de la presse JV habituelle, mais voilà il a des petits défauts qui en font un HS moins bon que la qualité générale de CPC.
Mais ça reste intéréssant à lire, simplement on est un peu sur sa faim.

----------


## Nono

Du moment que CPC teste les jeux consoles qui paraissent un peu plus intéressants que la moyenne (vous allez tester Little Big Planet, hein dites ?), je me contenterai des tests CPC.

----------


## karn

> Nan, pas de joypad dans CanardConsole.


Bha pourquoi?  ::blink::

----------


## Velgos

> Bha pourquoi?


Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a pas de Joypad dans le Canard Console...

----------


## karn

> Peut-être parce qu'il n'y a pas de Joypad dans le Canard Console...


Ha j'avais pas vraiment compris le message de boulon comme ca. Ce qui laisse un espoir et qu'on est un truc un peu mieux la prochaine fois  ::ninja::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je préfèrerais que ce soit pire. Mais c'est mon avis perso.

----------


## Velgos

> Je préfèrerais que ce soit pire. Mais c'est mon avis perso.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Pas la culture suffisante. Pas compris. Sinon, ça va ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bien et toi ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je m'adressais à Velgos, dont je salue le montage au passage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

::cry:: 


Ptain, faites l'effort d'être aimable, j'vous l'dis moi.


Crevard!

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pas censé être bilatéral ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non, ambivalent.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Tes orientations sexuelles sont Hs sur ce fil, pleutre.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et encore, je n'ai pas abordé le sujet des valvules tourbillonnantes.

----------


## Thierfeu

SSKuLL mon message en MP ne t'intéresse pas ?

----------


## El Gringo

Stop le flood, blaguos et cacao.

----------


## Lt Anderson

'tite question aux pigistes :
Avez-vous étés rémunérés par droits d'auteurs ou avec des bundles Special Edition Fallout 3?

----------


## SSkuLL

> SSKuLL mon message en MP ne t'intéresse pas ?


Répondu.

Et merci aux floodeurs d'avoir enterré ma question sous deux pages, alors qu'on attend une réponse de la rédac !!  ::(:

----------


## Mr fonf

Mon avis ( :B): ) :

- La maquette est... "troublante" mais c'est loin d'être pourri.
- Les articles Hardware malgré leurs lots d'erreurs sont bien foutus et en ce qui me concerne informatifs.
- Les jeux de mots foireux qui s'enchainent à un rythme rarement vu sont juste ultimes. C'est lourd, tiré par les cheveux, repetitif, loufoque, presque irréel dans un mag vendu en vrai dans la vraie vie. Bref tout ce que j'aime, j'en redemande des textes comme ca  ::wub:: 
- Les jaquettes à la con ! Bordel b0b0 will you marry me  ::wub:: 

D'ailleurs vu la taille de ces jaquettes dans le mag, si il y'avait moyen de les avoir en plus grand  ::huh:: 

Bref en gros j'ai vraiment bien aimé malgré les petits defauts. Le mag est hors normes et ca n'a pas de prix ca.

----------


## El Gringo

> Répondu.
> 
> Et merci aux floodeurs d'avoir enterré ma question sous deux pages, alors qu'on attend une réponse de la rédac !!



Ben je sais pas quoi te dire, je suis pas le mieux placé pour répondre (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire) mais on trouve pas le HS à Bruxelles, c'est dommage.

----------


## DaftPounky

ouais non il reste introuvable sur Bruxelles j'ai beau regardé rien du tout ::cry::

----------


## Thierfeu

SSkull, reponse a ta reponse, fais p'ter ton adresse

----------


## Timekeeper

> Du moment que CPC teste les jeux consoles qui paraissent un peu plus intéressants que la moyenne (vous allez tester Little Big Planet, hein dites ?), je me contenterai des tests CPC.


Il y avait déjà eu un à venir (repris quasi mot pour mot dans le HS, soit dit en passant), et... que dire de plus sur LBP ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On va faire un gros test dans le prochain mag'.
Ca mérite autant de couverture ku'un bon mario. Voire plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suppose que le portage de LBP n'est pas prévu sur Pc ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca riskue pas non.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il est prévu sur PSP selon la rumeur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah chez Sony quoi, normal.
Bon on se consolera avec nos développeurs indépendants. Un bon Wolrd Of Goo vaut bien un LBP en terme de plaisir ludique.

----------


## b0b0

Pas d'ame pas de croque madame.

----------


## Phantom

Il est ou le vrai mag ? Jme trouve avec un hors série (consoles jsais pas quoi) only dans les bacs... ::(:

----------


## Timekeeper

Euh... Allo, la Terre ? Le vrai mag sort tous les 15 jours, le 182 vient de paraître, si tu ne le trouve pas encore, ça n'a rien à voir avec le HS sorti quelque part entre il y a longtemps après Jésus Christ et la semaine dernière.

Mais si ça peut te remonter le moral, sache que je te plaint.

----------


## Phantom

Dommage, il n'y avait que le HS dans la premiere presse de gare de lyon (Paris) et dans la deuxieme, le HS et l'ancien numéro ::|:

----------


## b0b0

> Mon avis () :
> 
> - La maquette est... "troublante" mais c'est loin d'être pourri.
> - Les articles Hardware malgré leurs lots d'erreurs sont bien foutus et en ce qui me concerne informatifs.
> - Les jeux de mots foireux qui s'enchainent à un rythme rarement vu sont juste ultimes. C'est lourd, tiré par les cheveux, repetitif, loufoque, presque irréel dans un mag vendu en vrai dans la vraie vie. Bref tout ce que j'aime, j'en redemande des textes comme ca 
> - Les jaquettes à la con ! Bordel b0b0 will you marry me 
> 
> D'ailleurs vu la taille de ces jaquettes dans le mag, si il y'avait moyen de les avoir en plus grand 
> 
> Bref en gros j'ai vraiment bien aimé malgré les petits defauts. Le mag est hors normes et ca n'a pas de prix ca.


Si je vous uploaderais ça, un jour et merci encore, ça me touche  ::o:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Si je vous uploaderais ça, un jour et merci encore, ça me touche


Il faudrait carrément les proposer dans les goodies cpc.

----------


## Bobsky

Ouaip, je suis content de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des reproches à faire à ce HS ...
En fait j'ai été super déçu en le lisant, à cause de la majorité des points déjà soulevés  ::(: 
Je crois que ce qui m'a le plus déçu c'est la partie sur les ludothèques : je ne peux parler que de ce que je connais (j'ai une Wii, pour les autres jeux je ne connais que le PC) donc je ne vais pas généraliser aux autres ludothèques mais j'ai trouvé l'article totalement à côté de la plaque, avec des gros trous ... Par exemple, en catégorie "Action", on ne parle que de GTA ... Quid de "No More Heroes", par exemple ? Qu'on le trouve bon ou mauvais on peut le citer ... Alors bon, j'avoue, j'ai pas tout lu en détail (ouaip parcequ'en plus l'"humour" des articles n'était pas l'humour fin, céleste et cérébral habituel de CPC, ce qui m'a vite fait lire le numéro en diagonal) mais autre exemple : deBlob est il cité quelque part dans le numéro ?
En fait je pense qu'une description de ludothèque "par console" aurait été mieux qu'une description "par genre" ... Enfin bon, ça m'a perturbé aussi ...
Bon, allez, je vais lire le vrai CPC acheté hier pour me CONSOLEr ...

----------


## Phantom

je crois que deblob est plus que cité, c'est dire la trajectoire de ta diagonale  ::):  J'ai bien kiffé les lapinous, c'est vrai que question 
jeux de mots c'est le grand lachage symphonique excellent (Adipocere style)

----------


## Phantom

Ayé je l'ai trouvé le vraimag, il venait vraiment d'arriver... ::mellow::

----------


## Erokh

> Quid de "No More Heroes", par exemple ?


il est cité.
C'est rapide, et je ne me rappelle plus exactement où, mais il est cité

----------


## Timekeeper

> Si je vous uploaderais ça, un jour et merci encore, ça me touche


Tu peux m'ajouter à la liste des gens qui se prosternerons alors a tes pieds  :^_^:

----------


## Bobsky

> je crois que deblob est plus que cité, c'est dire la trajectoire de ta diagonale  J'ai bien kiffé les lapinous, c'est vrai que question 
> jeux de mots c'est le grand lachage symphonique excellent (Adipocere style)


Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas encore lu la partie "à venir" pour deBlob ...
En fait j'aurai bien aimé une partie "Ludothèque" suivant la même structure que la partie "A venir" ... Là, c'est un peu fouilli la partie ludothèque ...

----------


## Belkanell

Je n'ai pas accrocher sur le Hors-série console, j'ai même arrêté de lire avant la fin. De la part de la rédaction, et en souvenir des anciens HS de Canard PC, j'attendais plus en truc dans le genre...



Souvenir, pour les vieux comme moi ^^

----------


## Goji

Je suis d'accord, les articles sont globalement en-deçà de l'étalon Canard PC (je ne parle pas de Boulon, hein, mais d'un ensemble), mais si j'ai bien compris, on ne peut guère mettre en cause les rédacteurs habituels et plutôt faire de la peine à ceux qui ont donné de la sueur, du temps et des signes afin que ce HS existe. Ne soyons donc pas trop durs, un nerf de bœuf suffira.
Et puis tout ramener à Joystick, putain, c'est vraiment casse-burnes.

----------


## El Gringo

> si j'ai bien compris, on ne peut guère mettre en cause les rédacteurs habituels et plutôt faire de la peine à ceux qui ont donné de la sueur, du temps et des signes afin que ce HS existe.


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre mais je crois que tu te trompes.

----------


## Bobsky

> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre mais je crois que tu te trompes.


Ouaip, allez, on sait bien que vous avez sous-traité ce HS à des ratons laveurs manchots taiwanais !!! Quand le WWF va apprendre ça, ça va chier !

Plus sérieusement, dans le dernier numéro de CPC qui vient de sortir j'ai cru remarqué un style identique sur certains articles ... Donc mon hypothèse à moi c'est qu'ils sont juste bourrés en ce moment (un HS spécial champagne en préparation pour Noël ?) ... ou bien déprimés ... ou les deux ...

La drogue c'est de la merde !

----------


## Goji

> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre mais je crois que tu te trompes.


Si je me trompe c'est que j'ai eu tort, ce qui arrive régulièrement à tout le monde, surtout à Michelle mais je suis pas une balance.
Ceci dit (et bien plus mais je le garde pour moi), je reste persuadé que certains articles ont la couleur du CPC, la typo du CPC, un petit goût de CPC, mais on ne me la fera pas à moi, ah ça non.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca m'intéresse ça...
Tu peux me donner le nom des articles en question ?

----------


## Goji

Et me voila pris en tenailles.
J'aurais dû fermer ma gueule, tiens.
Franchement, si tous les articles du HS Consoles ont été écrits par la bande habituelle (Casque, Thré, Boulon, Gringo en tête, Zoulou et Rabot dans le peloton, Fish et Akboo en queue de comète), alors vous m'envoyez contrit, et un peu étonné. J'vous assure que l'effet Canada Dry est présent. Pas dégoutant, juste là.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et me voila pris en tenailles.
> J'aurais dû fermer ma gueule, tiens.
> Franchement, si tous les articles du HS Consoles ont été écrits par la bande habituelle (Casque, Thré, Boulon, Gringo en tête, Zoulou et Rabot dans le peloton, Fish et Akboo en queue de comète), alors vous m'envoyez contrit, et un peu étonné. J'vous assure que l'effet Canada Dry est présent. Pas dégoutant, juste là.


On a écrit des trucs, pas tout, mais on va pas faire la chasse aux mauvais éléments. Les nouveaux intervenants avaient pas d'expérience, nous on avait notre boulot habituel à côté, les conditions n'étaient grave pas optimales et les articles sont pas signés de toute façon alors faut prendre les choses comme elles sont et comme un tout : un HS surement très imparfait mais pas honteux non plus, avec des bons points et d'autres moins glorieux, comme CPC ou pas vraiment.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon moi je parlais à celui qui retrouvait dans ce CPC du style de canard console.

----------


## Goji

> On a écrit des trucs, pas tout, mais on va pas faire la chasse aux mauvais éléments. Les nouveaux intervenants avaient pas d'expérience, nous on avait notre boulot habituel à côté, les conditions n'étaient grave pas optimales et les articles sont pas signés de toute façon alors faut prendre les choses comme elles sont et comme un tout : un HS surement très imparfait mais pas honteux non plus, avec des bons points et d'autres moins glorieux, comme CPC ou pas vraiment.


C'est exactement ce que je dis lors de ma première intervention, mais apparemment je n'ai pas été compris.
N'est pas De Gaulle qui veut…

----------


## El Gringo

C'est à cause de ma barette de ram qu'a grillé avec son autocollant, mais le débit devrait bientôt revenir à la normale.

----------


## Goji

Au prix actuel de la barrette, je te conseillerais bien de tout remplacer par un pot d'échappement, mais je n'en ferais rien parce que je viens de me souvenir d'un boulot super urgent à terminer.

----------


## Rajek

> Quelqu'un à trouvé le hors série à Bruxelles ?
> 
> Toujours rien dans le centre ville... 25j de retard


Personne n'a une bonne adresse pour trouver le CPC HS à Bruxelles ?

A la rédac, pas de news sur ce qui se passe ?  ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

> Personne n'a une bonne adresse pour trouver le CPC HS à Bruxelles ?
> 
> A la rédac, pas de news sur ce qui se passe ?


Pas moi en tout cas...

----------


## b0b0

http://picasaweb.google.fr/plooster

Ici les montages, uploaday à l'occasion pour mon pseudo book pour un stage, bon j'ai honte d'avoir fait des trucs bourré de défauts, merci à mon vrai écran maintenant je ferais des trucs moins crados.

----------


## Lang0chat

> http://picasaweb.google.fr/plooster


Haha terrible  :^_^: !!! T' es plus fort que Zoulou  ::ninja::

----------


## Galdarok

Comme j'achete religieusement tout ce qui est estampillé CPC, j'ai acheté. Pourtant, j'ai pas de console...
Bin... les jeux de mots sont super relou parfois souvent des fois (toutes ces rallonges inutiles de phrase entre parentheses, un peu comme celle-ci ) et pour répondre ainsi à l'interrogation de Boulon un peu plus haut, c'est pas du pur CPC Canal Historique, à mon avis.

Mais dans l'ensemble, j'ai trouvé que ca tenait la route. Qu'on en avait pour son pognon, que la maquette était sympa. Les infos pertinentes. Juste la partie "bricolons ensemble" ou j'étais ravi justement de pas avoir de console à bricoler, paske j'ai pas trouvé ça très clair (comme quoi, j'ai vraiment tout lu !!!). 

Et... j'ai honte, mais certains montages de B0B0 m'ont même fait sourire.

Juste un truc: Ca m'a pas donné envie d'acheter une console, au final. On est bien, avec un PC. (sauf Little Big Planet, que j'ai vu annoncé sur PSP, youpi kiwi)

----------


## Timekeeper

> http://picasaweb.google.fr/plooster
> 
> Ici les montages, uploaday à l'occasion pour mon pseudo book pour un stage, bon j'ai honte d'avoir fait des trucs bourré de défauts, merci à mon vrai écran maintenant je ferais des trucs moins crados.


Han merci ! Mais où est donc passé le _Grand elf au dos_ ?  ::ninja::  (nan pas là, j'ai déjà regardé  ::(: )

----------


## Shapa

Je viens de lire cette... chose que mon adorable belle-sœur m'a ramené de France et je rejoins l'avis de ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard (surpris que personne ne l'ai faite celle la). Faut prévenir dans le futur et appeler ça canard stagiaire. Honnêtement si je lis CPC c'est pour le style de la rédaction etc... 
Je viens de m'arrêter aux indispensables catégorie RPG parce que les blagues faciles et les jeux de mots a pas cher ça va un moment mais au bout de 5 pages on en pète. 

Je rejoins aussi l'avis de Gynsu et ils datent un peu les textes non?

Tout n'est pas noir cependant et la partie hardware est bien écrite et informelle. Et bien sur le strip de Couly est excellent.

En gros je veux juste dire que je suis déçu et il fallait que cela sorte. 

Il reste un gros point positif : j'ai pas eu a le commander sur le web et payer 5 eurals de port.

----------


## b0b0

> Han merci ! Mais où est donc passé le _Grand elf au dos_ ?  (nan pas là, j'ai déjà regardé )


Ha ouais je l'uploaderais :x

----------


## Pelomar

> http://picasaweb.google.fr/plooster
> 
> Ici les montages, uploaday à l'occasion pour mon pseudo book pour un stage, bon j'ai honte d'avoir fait des trucs bourré de défauts, merci à mon vrai écran maintenant je ferais des trucs moins crados.


 ::lol:: 
Thanks mate !

----------


## b0b0

> Thanks mate !


Ha oui t'avais pas vu  ::): . Toi t'en a un collector  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Ha oui t'avais pas vu . Toi t'en a un collector


Le beurre mou vaincra  :B):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Han merci ! Mais où est donc passé le Grand elf au dos ?  (nan pas là, j'ai déjà regardé )


Il manque aussi Mireille d'Arc.

ps : et tes autres photos montages sont extras !!! J'en rigole encore. :^_^:

----------


## Velgos

> Je viens de lire cette... chose.


Je crois que vous pouvez commencer à faire +1, les gars. Ce sera plus nétiquette.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On peut plus les +1 c'est trop court, je propose "je suis d'accord, j'avais pas vu en tant que joueur PC que j'étais pas obligé d'être un fanboy et d'acheter un truc estampillé canard alors que ça m'intéressait pas , parce que les joueurs console sont des casuals de merde". On enterrine et on valide ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Surtout que +1 c'est prendre le risque de se faire exploser la tronche par un modo pas content.

----------


## Nono

Ce HS m'a permis de découvrir que CPC est vendu à la gare de Rennes (mais on doit se les arracher puisque je ne trouve jamais que des hors-séries)

----------


## Velgos

> Ce HS m'a permis de découvrir que CPC est vendu à la gare de Rennes (mais on doit se les arracher puisque je ne trouve jamais que des hors-séries)


Je connais au moins un punk a chien qui kiffe l'humour de Gringo.

----------


## Goji

Les affres du narcissisme…

----------


## Noirdesir

Pour le HS en Belgique c'est assez galere à trouver...  J'ai fait 10 librairies différentes à Liège et Bruxelles et pas moyen de l'avoir.  Quelqu'un peut me donner une adresse de librairie où il l'aurait eu?

----------


## SSkuLL

Le HS console n'est PAS distribué en Belgique.
Le seul moyen de se le procurer est de le commander sur la boutique online de CPC. 
Au prix de 10€ (5+5 de frais de port). Oué. 

Par contre, je ne connais pas l'explication de ce phénomène.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Un coît de distribution ridiculement élevé pour le peu d'acheteurs potentiels ?
C'est juste une idée pas une certitude...

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Un coup de distribution ridiculement élevé pour le peu d'acheteurs potentiels ?
> C'est juste une idée pas une certitude...


En même temps depuis le temps qu'on raque des suppléments pour notre CPC adoré en Belgique, un petit geste aurait été le bienvenu.
Oui je râle.

----------


## El Gringo

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...09#post1633709




> En même temps depuis le temps qu'on raque des suppléments pour notre CPC adoré en Belgique, un petit geste aurait été le bienvenu.
> Oui je râle.


Et pour les suppléments c'est pas de notre faute si ça coute plus cher de vendre chez vous. Les gestes on les fait quand Zoulou oublie de mettre le prix local pour que vous payez le tarif français.

----------


## Goji

Les coîts de distribution sont très bruyants, préférez les escargots ou les serpillières.

----------


## SSkuLL

> Un coît de distribution ridiculement élevé pour le peu d'acheteurs potentiels ?
> C'est juste une idée pas une certitude...



- Il y a si peu de lecteurs en Belgique ? je n'ai pas l'impression. 
En tout cas, dans le milieu informatique, on en parle entre nous de CPC ... 
(juste un constat personnel, donc forcément subjectif, je sais).

- Malgré tout les numéros normaux ne sont pas toujours bien distribués partout. Il faut parfois faire plusieurs magasins pour en trouver. 

- Le HS suit le même circuit que les numéros normaux non ? 
Pourquoi le coût de distribution serait ridiculement élevé alors ?


Oui, moi aussi ça me fait ch*er de ne pas le trouver.  :<_<:

----------


## El Gringo

> - Le HS suit le même circuit que les numéros normaux non ? 
> Pourquoi le coût de distribution serait ridiculement élevé alors ?


Il supposait, laissez le supputer dans son coin s'il vous plait.

----------


## Coin-Coin

> Il supposait, laissez le supputer dans son coin s'il vous plait.


Tant qu'il ne suppute pas dans le Coin-Coin on fera semblant de ne pas s'en offusquer. Sinon je vais quand-même essayer de me le procurer (le HS hein) pour mes petits neveux.

----------


## Noirdesir

C'est bizarre que celui-ci ne soit pas distribué, les autres je n'avais eu aucun problème à me les procurer.  Y aurait-il eu des changement dans les distributeur?
Bon ben tant pis, puis-ce qu'on ne peut pas l'acheter en kiosque, on va sortir la Visa...

----------


## Timekeeper

> - Malgré tout les numéros normaux ne sont pas toujours bien distribués partout. Il faut parfois faire plusieurs magasins pour en trouver.


On peut aussi le dire pour la France ça  :^_^: 
Enfin depuis de nombreux mois maintenant j'ai l'impression que c'est mieux  :;): 

Sinon, si vous organisiez un achat groupé ? _(les fdp passent à 10 € dès le 6è exemplaire)_

----------


## Rajek

> Il supposait, laissez le supputer dans son coin s'il vous plait.


Par conte informez-nous s'il vous plait quand l'info sera réelle, histoire de prendre ses dispositions pour s'en procurer un  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Par conte informez-nous s'il vous plait quand l'info sera réelle, histoire de prendre ses dispositions pour s'en procurer un


C'était une explication, l'information est bien réelle et vérifiée : le HS n'est pas distribué en Belgique. Désolé.

----------


## SSkuLL

Quelle en est la raison ? (si ça ne tient pas du secret d'Etat  ::P:  )

Ca risque de se reproduire pour les prochains HS ? les prochains numéros ?

----------

